# Poor Responder : Part 54



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all      

Good luck Steph   

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thank you Rachel x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Cheers dear!
xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Morning - thanks Rachel x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning all,

Steph - Glad you arived safe, hope all goes well at the clinic this morning.  

XX


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

went to the Reprofit clinic this morning - first impressions were great  and the doctor was lovely (and very good-looking!  and are most of the people out here, especially the glamorous nurses!)

My lining is 11mm already  which I am delighted with and so was he - he said as soon as he saw it "Oh you will get pregnant - that's a perfect looking triple lining" I sooo want to believe that! I told him I have always had a good lining in the past but lots of negatives, and he reassured us that past failures should have no bearing on this new treatment with donor eggs - it is like a fresh start, and should be a completely different experience, with a 65% chance of it working - he is used to dealing with women several years older than me and with much poorer linings, and it works for them - so I should be positive.  It's hard, but I am getting there - I must say I do feel quite hopeful!    He said my donor is doing well and has around 10 follicles, which is spot on  EC will be Monday 15th, and ET the 18th or the 20th.

We didn't manage to get any  today  (retrograde problem meant it went back in the bladder) so are going back tomorrow.

Hope everyone is OK - will check in again soon! 

Steph xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Steph - Glad you're there safe and sound.  Great news about your lining and your donor.  Sorry to hear about DH - sending you & DH lots of    for tomorrow


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi Steph

Just wanted to say good luck for the next few weeks and sending you lost of      
Jal x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oo, sounds great Steph! x


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Ladies, sorry i haven't posted for a while - have been reading though.

Miranda and Laura -   to you, you've been through the wars haven't you  

Steph - good luck hun, we're all sending you    thoughts. Hey, i'm a MAC user too  

Waiting for next t/x is driving me insane, i've never had PMT this bad that lasts this long, i've become a monster. Just one more AF to go, looks like i could be sniffing again by 26th October, testing before Christmas (hopefully i'll get that far this time)  

 to everyone xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Wow Stpeh that all sounds like its going really well already! You must be chuffed, understand how hard it is to be positive but this really is a whole new thing. Hope you get some swimmers tom.  

fish - This whole thing is just one waiting game, there is always something we are awaiting for....  

Mir - Hows the ear?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Bit better ta! Still can't chew properly though.  

Just trying to get an NHS dentist - like hen's teeth round here.  

Hey Fishy! It's horrid, the wait between txes. Are you on DHEA? Cos that could give you hormonal mood swings if you're taking too much.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Me thinks I am taking too much DHEA   - hormonal mood swings is me 100% at the moment - cry at the drop of a hat - def cutting it down to 50mg even though my testosterone came back low end of normal. Just want to add that I am not cutting back becuase I am concerned in anyway at all, just want to get the balance right!

Hi everyone - getting nervous - got a bikini wax tonight - feel sorry for the beautician - to say I have gone to seed is an understatement


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ally I dread to think what my lady garden looks like at the mometn! Can't see it so will not worry until the bush gets bigger than my belly!

Glad ear is bit better Mirra, hmmm dentist, I should go too.     Scared, not been for 12 years!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Ally  , hope it doesn't hurt too much  

Miranda - not on DHEA yet, i don't want to start anything without discussing with the clinic first and i'm not due to see them again until i book in again next month. I'm also   that the higher dose will be sufficient for my NHS cycle and then if i have to go on to self funding i will try anything i can  

 on the ear infection, i had one years back that left me with tinitus, DH said it obviously doesn't hinder me as i can hear a pin drop from a mile   Just done the NHS dentist, filling fell out eating a toffee   Do you have an ADP clinic near you (they have a website), they are NHS and private. Hope that helps


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Just keeping the thread

x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all  and thanks for the well-wishes 

DH and I had a not-so-nice experience in town earlier  - we were standing outside a restaurant, having just had a nice meal there, and were absorbed in looking at a prescription my doc had given us earlier and working out the amounts etc - when I felt my bag pull against my shoulder - as we weren't in a very crowded place I thought straight away "pickpocket!" and whirled around (and to my own surprise, punched a Czech guy really hard in the arm!  with the shock!) I just knew he had been in my bag (small sporty rucksack with a main zipped compartment and big front zip pocket - the front zip pocket had been opened.  ) as he was standing really close to us, with a woman hugging him round the waist as if they were canoodling - he looked back down at her as I shouted "Did you just touch my bag?", as if I was interrupting their snog and then they looked up silently and a little warily at me and said nothing, which was very weird considering I had just punched him really hard in the arm!

I'm not 100% sure of course that they were in my bag as they were behind me and nothing was gone - I checked my bag and luckily I had put my purse deep down in the main bit along with my camera - but they had no reason to be standing so closely behind us when there was space all around us.  I was so surprised I didn't really say anything else - they then walked off and joined another couple. They were all quite scruffy and I think they must hang around watching for unwitting tourists... before we sat down outside the restaurant for our food we had taken money out of a hole in the wall nearby, so perhaps they had even been watching since then.

I am so shocked - not so much that there are pickpockets here, as I know there are in all cities - but that in broad daylight they should pick on a blind man with a rollercane and his wife!  also that I belted a stranger - never done that before! 

No real harm done - but we would have been stuffed for money and credit cards if I had lost my purse, I hate to even think of it, especially with my mobile phone still not working. Anyway - from now on we will be very aware of it, and I have split our money between the two of us. We were having a lovely relaxed evening up till that point!  I won't let it spoil our trip, and didn't want to worry anyone going abroad for tx but thought I should share to say just be careful with your belongings at all times as it does happen!

*Mira* - hope you get dentist and ear sorted soon - earache is awful - so relentless it really gets you down - sending you a big 

*Ally* - hope the wax went well and the beautician wasn't too  ! 

*Laura* -  at the thought of your untamed wilderness - what the eye can't see the mind can't grieve for! 

*Fishface* - sorry you have such bad PMT - hope the time before your next tx whizzes past and that you will have very happy news by Christmas!   

*Emma, Jal, Rachel, Beachy, Purple* - Hi! 

Steph xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Steph - You go girl!  IMO physical violence is the only way to deal with pick pockets!!  I had a similar experience to yours a couple of months ago when I went over the boarder from HK to China. The bag I had was similar to yours too.  You were fortunate enough to stop them in the act, whereas I naively thought I was just being shunted from behind as it was busy    I annoyingly had my purse stolen, although thankfully they left the passport.  Hope you and DH aren't too shaken up - good idea to split the money, etc  

Ally - Hope the waxing went well  

Laura - I use a mirror at the mo to trim my lady bits!!  I did try home waxing too but my skin has obviously become a little too sensitive as I came up in  rash    It doesn't help matters that my doc, although speaks to me in English, will speak to his nurses in Cantonese - so if he's checking me out in that region and then speaks to his nurse in Cantonese, I'm always imagining that he's saying "bl**dy hell, you seen the bush on this one?"    Oh and Laura - go to a Dentist - it's free for you at the mo!

Mira - Glad the infection has improved slightly.  Are you having to puree your food at the mo    Good luck with your pursuit for an NHS dentist.

Hello to everyone else  

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Emma - Amazingly I got one in the next town, and got an appt for today to boot! Plus it's a female dentist - ray!
I hate dentists - even though I haven't even got a FILLING in 36 years. Go figure. The earache's gone, though the jaw sensitivity is still there - weird! My step-step-grandchildren both have this virus too, poor things.
I can't believe you tend to your lawn at this stage! That's dedication that. I'm sure the docs are just saying, 'Oooh, nice lawn!' Or something. Ahem.

Steph - oh! Your phone isn't working! I texted you the other day to say good luck too. You'll get that when it's working again!

Horrid to hear of your pickpocket - how ditressing! But glad to hear you sound able to look after yourself - fancy swinging a hook!  

Fish - what's an ADP clinic? I live in the middle of nowhere - is it a city thang?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello All,

Steph - Whata bum... sounds like pikpockets to me... glad you punched them!    Even though nothing taken still horrible feling, we had a bit of an incident in turkey with one of the cab drivers the mornig of my EC, raeally shock me up.  

Mirra - Step-step-grandchildren...... can't get my little brain around that!

Emma - A mirror?  How do you hold it? I have trouble bending down? Did try to have a wee shave down there in the bath with tim guiding me but was all too much for tim to cope with considering the current sex ban!    So I dread to think what it lookslike down there... all stripey I guess!

Well I called the midwife this morning to discuss the water infection the dr says I don't have and she suggested I go down and send off a sample.... got s many questions for her... must try to whittle it down toa couple otherwise she will fall asleep!  

X


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Steph !! Attagirl!      well done you for dealing so efficiently with the would be pickpockets !  horrible gits trying to rip you and Paul off...people will stoop so low

Anyway ..she grows her lining to the perfect thickness while warding off danger - Supersteph!

so pleased to hear all is looking good and that you're pleased with the Doc!

Sympathies to those with ailments - your tooth Miranda, poor Fishface and her tinnitus and PMT, Laura's back pain (and Ally with a slight tenderness of the undercarriage today   )


have a good friday all


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

How you feeling Juicy?


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hiya Girls

Steph - So glad you punched the little sh1t, god just dont need it do you! As if you are not going through enough!! Good luck with the swimmers today 

I have to say my lady garden is now in tip top shape - very pleased with it - shame that the rest of my body looks in such bad shape!!

*Moan alert*

I went out last night to a friends birthday, Ben was working late and so I had to go on my own, its pretty wimpish but I was nervous as I have really lost my confidence since my IF probs, anyway all was going well until I spoke to my friend sophie who immediately launched into "OMG Al so sorry to hear about your (she starts pointing to womb area) problems, is it game over or are they going to fix you up" and "oh well I will have to have 5 babies for you (and laughs)" (she has 2 babies, concieved very easily, even after years of 'partying' hard) I then proceeded to drink my bodyweight in wine (prob about a bottle of red)! My 'friend' Caroline had told her which I find really upsetting, I mean when did my IF become something to gossip about along with the weather? I really want to call Sophie and Caroline today and ask them not to talk about to anyone else but am worried that it will end up in an arguement and dont think my head can deal with it. I dont mind some people knowing as it is good to have people to talk to but I really want to choose who knows also it is crap to be reminded of your problems when you have managed to forget them for 5 minutes. Why don't people try and be a bit more thoughtful x

Sorry gals but its made me feel miserable and the hangover isnt helping either x

Hiya Juicy - how are things going with you?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Ally, thats rubbish, and even if you do know do tey feel you will want to discuss it at a party!!??  Really! My MIL told everyone about my IF probs and at her 50th birthday I had complete strangers (her work colleagues) coming up to me telling how sad it was, how it will get better and I will get preg blah blah! Ruined my evening completely so understand.  Send them an email? 

So what you done with you garden... nice heart shape or something?


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I was thinking this thread had got silent until I remembered I had viewed the 'new home' without posting so when I clicked on show new replies to your posts nothing came up.  I cant beleive I thought you lot could be quiet for 24 hours!!!

Well, I have now done two jabs.  The first I did in my boss' office before I went out.  She was really nice and helped me by reading the instructions while I did all the mixing.  I was shaking so much I couldn't push the syringe in so she did it for me.  It is great to have a supportive boss.  then again she might be so desperate to get rid of me me getting pregnant would be a bonus!!!
Yesterday I managed to do it with no shaking.  I must say it really stings while I am pushing it in and then for 5 mins after.

Does anyone have a view on swimming during stimms - I do 30 lenghts quite fast, not the pootling about the pool that some people seem to do - don't get me started on the groups of people who go swimming and just stand round chatting!  I try and go a couple of times a week.  I am even more keen now since I went to Debenhams last night and saw myself in the chaning room mirror!

Steph.  Glad things are going well - apart from the near bag snatch.  You are very brave.  I always thought I would be but when faced with a similar situation I just kept saying 'oh my god, oh my god, oh my god'

Mirrander.  Glad to hear that your ear is getting better.  Lucky you not having had many fillings in the past.  Every tooth in my mouth has a filling in it!  I have a check up next week and I bet they say I ned another one.  I keep putting dentists apts off thinking 'oh I will be pg soon so will wait until it is free'  

Ally.  Your 'friend' is so insensitive.  Some people just love talking about other people's misfortune.  I agree, email them and tell them you don't want it discussed with others.  that way there doesn't have to be an argument, they can think about what you have said rather than just reacting.

I have two close girlfriends and their kids coming at the weekend which I am really looking forward to.  However, that means I need to go home early and shop and clean before they come!

Hi to everyone I have missed.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ally - bah! Why DO people think it's acceptable to joke about it? I had so many 'Have one of mine' sort of comments - they were the ones to wind me up. If people genuinely wanted to talk about it, I'd talk, even at a party, but joking...   Would they say 'Oh, you can have some of mine!' to a woman who'd had a breast removed?

But the problem is no one sees IF as emotionally disabling in the same way as a mastectomy - it bloody well is.

Laura - Pete got the same fruity way doing my bump cast!   It's all very well asking them to help out, but when they go all unecessary...

Tracey - I swam about a mile a day during stims! Though I couldn't quite work out how many lengths to do in the small Gonen pool to make up a mile. I swam for about 40 minutes anyway - the same amount of time it took me in a big pool to do 64 lengths.

Hey, Juicer!

xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

Ally - Sorry to hear your 'friend' has been so insensitive    I would either do what Laura says and email them or may be say something to them next time you see them.  Unfortunately some people think that IF is something to be gossiped about - they are sad individuals.  Hope you feel better soon  

Tracey - IMO doing any king of exercise up until EC is fine.  Swimming makes you feel good and that's the main thing.  Some people carry on doing more intense exercise whilst stimming, like spinning, and all seems fine with them.  Have a good weekend with your friends.

Mira - Yay, glad you got a dentist.  Can't believe you've never had a filling....do you deny yourself sweet things??

Laura - Hope MW goes well.  How long is your list of questions?

Keep on having hot flushes today - even though I've been in air con all day


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey Mirra - sorry I forgot about your ear earlier - glad you're sort of on the mend, hopefully your immune system will start building itself back up again now - you need an antibiotic-free stretch!

I'm with you on the insensitive friends -what is WITH people who think it's something to joke about?  it never fails to amaze me, i'm so sorry Ally  that you had an idiot like that trying to ruin your night.  It can't be that hard for people to imagine how we might feel; why don't they make the effort?

Tracey I was wondering where you were - have been waiting for an update on where you did the shot - didn't see your boss's office coming, esp not with her helping you!!   Hope it's doing it's stuff - definitely keep the swimming up, helps to get the blood pumping and in anticipation of you not wanting to do too much after EC/at the beginning of the 2ww

I'm good thanks Laura - feel a bit nauseous from time to time but eating seems to help!  My abdomen feels a bit weird - feel my muscles are being pushed about a bit, they feel tight, but then my ovaries were still pretty large on the scan so hopefully it's just normal settling down

Emma - crikey, it's so close for you now - have you done all the nesting?!  sorry about the hot flushes...


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks girls for being such a laid back lot.  Most people seem to say don't do anything but eat millet seed and wrap yourself in cotton wool during tx and after!  I am really not the sort of person who is good at either denying myself things or being sensible.

Mirander. 40 mins swimming is impressive.  I must say I get very bored after 20 mins.  It is the changing rooms after I hate.  Last night all my clothes fell down the back of the chaning room seat until a big pool of water.  I had to dress in soaking wet clothes to drive home - with a towel on my head to stop my hair dripping down my back.

Juicy, good to hear you are doing well

Emma.  Sorry to hear about the hot flushes.  I remember being generally warmer while I was pg.  For me it was great.  I am a cold person and living in the UK am always moaning that I am cold.  I can't imagine what it must be like living somewhere hot and humid like HK with that internal radiator inside you.


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies,

Steph - wow, very impressive   Good luck with everything this week  

Miranda - ADP are a dentist chain, they just moved one into the town next to us, i live in a village and we have to travel too!

Ally - friend or foe eh   i have a very good friend, she's an only child and her hearts in the right place, but you never know how tight her mouth is, you never know who she has gossiped to. Last time i told her stuff about t/x, i added at the end 'please don't say anything as i will know where it got out from'  

Tracey - swimming should be fine and good for you. My clinic just said not to do any aerobic exercise during stimms as they don't want your uterus to twist (yuk). No over bending or carrying either   Your boss sounds fab  

Nothing on me today, other than was mightly relieved this morning that i hadn't booked flights for hols as we (nearly) always go wil XL and they went bust this morning. Someone is looking down on me, hopefully they'll stay there for the rest of the year


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ally - at work now but had to write after your post; I am really sorry - sometimes people don't realise how insensitive they are being and come out with flippant comments.  Please take care - sending you a big monster


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

Well what a week!! My dad has been taken back into hospital with another bout of heart failure so had a really worrying week going back and to, to the hospital. I am shattered!! He’s on the mend again now and they are adjusting his meds so hopefully he should be able to come home early next week.

I feel like poo today as I’m coming down with a cold.

How is everybody else?

Laura – How are you chicky?? Has Tim been a little more attentive this week?

Emma – It’s the final countdown!!

Beachy – How are you sweetpea?

Steph – Nightmare about those pickpockets!! 
So what’s the clinic like, you’ve probably already told everybody but I haven’t had time to re-read the posts. Hope everything is ok with you xx

Ally – How bl**dy insensitive of your friends. To be honest nobody would ever understand how all consuming and distressing this whole IF business is unless they’ve gone through it themselves. They don’t mean to be insensitive but it hurts like hell. Thinking about you sweetie xxx

Hiya Little Jen, Tracy, Fishface, Jo, Purple and Jal

Love Sarah xxxxx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

I think I've mentioned this before but at my aunt's 60th party in February my sister wasn't drinking because she was close to starting her IVF and was cutting down.  Some old family friend gave her a nudge and wink and piped up with a rather loud "we can guess why you're not drinking" and went on to say how much my parents would like a grandchild.  Kate just went to the loo for a blub.  He wasn't to know but I do think people can be very insensitive on the subject of ttc.  You just NEVER know who may be having problems.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Back!

LJ - I now never ask anything about children...no 'have you got any', 'do you want them' NOTHING, but have to admit before my IF Idid ask those questions just not thinking.  Tough as people prob think I am just uninterested in them now!

Sarah - Oh dear poor you.  Likeyou need all that worry on top of everything. You cycling next month?

Mir - Tim's evening highlight ir perving over me oiling my bump and boobs after the bath!   Men!  

Tracey - I swam up until EC, although not at the olympic pace of you I must admit!

Emma - Is hot flushes a sign of labour??

X


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

A quick hello as am about to burn the dinner!!!

Steph - wow - that's amazing you punched him!! Glad you managed to rifle them in advance of them getting anything! Good luck with things!!!

Ally - people are so insensitive it is unbelievable - even friends you think you can trust!!! Even now I get hurtful comments - and people don't know when to keep their mouths shut!

Will try to post later!


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi All

Remember me Sorry that I have lost touch but I fell into quite a deep depression after the miscarriage. I think it was the physical aspect that really threw me, adding insult to injury.

Well well well so much has happened. 
Laura - Triplets and a very healthy looking bump, I am so happy for you.
Miranda and Nicki -Congratulations on your babies, I dream of that being me one day
Steph - I think this sounds really positive, you and your dh deserve it so much, well done for never giving up
Fishface - I don't know you but I think we should be cycling around the same time so could be buddies?
Beachy - How are you my darling? I think of you a lot

Hello to everyone else

Love
Cath
XXX


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Cath - so sorry to hear about your miscarriage   good that you are ready to talk again  

To everyone who responded to my moaney post. I really appreciate all of your support - you are all diamonds    Feeling a bit better now - had chocolate cake, then a lovely curry from Bombay bicycle club - mmmm! 

Off to France at 5.45am   So need to pull my finger out as I am not packed! 

Laura - I know what you mean about asking people if they are going to have kids etc, I thought it was understood that saying that to a thirtysomething is not the best idea! Poor old Tim (and you - mind you you prob dont have to watch Tim oiling himself up after his bath   Do you?!!

Bugle - hope that dinner was salvaged and that it was yum - what was it??

Little Hen - ahh thanks so much and what a stupid thing to say to Kate - all well meaning and that but still  Big monster   back at ya x

Miranda - how was the dentist?? Hope no fillings for you x Spot on IF is so bloody debilitating and we have to get on with it, go to work etc when we feel like nothing will ever be good again - so hard x

Swinny - so sorry to hear about your Dad - so worrying for you - hope he is home very soon  

Fish - phew that was a close one on the XL - looks like your MIL not coughing up too soon may have actually been a blessing!!  

Tracey - glad your jabs have been going well except for the stinging - mine did the same but not all the time and I found rubbing the area after really helped. Good idea about the email - will do - I thought it went without saying but I guess I need to SPELL IT OUT!!

Juicy - I totally agree - it cant be that hard to try and understand - I guess when everything is perfect in your own life its difficult to imagine how life is for the non perfect people!! 

Emma - sorry about the hot flushes - pop your bikini on and turn up the air con  

Steph - hope you had a better day after your run in with those low lifes last night  

Now - I did hear some vague talk of a meet up - is this open to all? Did you decide on a date? I am up for it if you do do it and I think Linz would like to join in tooxx

I will be back on Wed so speak again on Thurs x I hope you all have great weekends x


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

thanks for the well wishes - we got  frozen today  so all is well in our world! Can now relax and enjoy the weekend before donor's EC on Monday  Met up with two other FF couples here tonight, who have also been to Reprofit, which was nice - there are a few more coming over in the next few days too, so plenty of new ppl to meet  Hoping to do a couple of trips out of town on the train to Olomouc and Prague in next few days.... weather has been very hot but now cooling off a bit.

*CathJ *- lovely to see you back  - I'm so sorry you had such a rough time after your miscarriage - glad you are starting again soon, wishing you so much good luck for the immunology appt and your new cycle   

*Swinny* - sorry you have had a rough time lately  really hope your Dad is much better very soon    The clinic is great - very impressed so far! 

*Traceymo *- good luck with next scan - hope you have a good crop of follies growing   

*Ally* - have a fab time in France 

Lots of love to everyone else - sorry no more personals but is late here/run out of steam and need some Zzzs - have a great weekend all! 

Steph xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

Steph - that's wonderful news re DH's swimmer's.  Have a great weekend and I'll have everything crossed for and your recipient on Monday   

Swinny - Sorry to hear about your Dad and glad he is on the mend.  You really are having a bit of a rough time at the mo.  You seem so perky and bubbly on the thread, I'm not sure how you do it - you are amazing.  Have you decided when you're doing FET?  After your uber posh holiday in Dec? 

Cath J - Hello hun    Having a m/c is so hard, especially given how hard all of us have had to try to get pg    It sounds like you're ready to get back on the old tx horse and start again - do you have a date to start?  Glad you're back with us  

Ally - Have a great holiday    Hope you enjoyed your curry.  We used to use Bombay Bicycle when we were in London - I assume you are SW London.  We used to be in Earlsfield.  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning girls,

Tesco shopping arrived and quite a few bits were nearly out of date so I called them ready to insist they deliver me fresh stuff and they just refunded all the bits that were nearing sell by date!    Most of which i've just stuck in the freezer! 

Ally  - No i don't have to watch tim oil himself up!!  

Emma - Any news??

Steph - Fab news.. sounds like a real party out there!!  

Cath - Welcome back honey, pregnancy loss is tough, glad you are starting to come out the other side now.  

XX


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi everyone

I've just spent ages catching up with everyone after I was away with work all week. I was hoping to get online in the hotel but at £10 a day, no way, and the computer labs at the conference were a little un-private.

Anyway, I had a really good break, completely forgot about tx (more than I did on holiday) but now bumped down to earth as got the letter from our review appointment today and saw it all laid out in black and white. Can I go away again? Being in a new place, with new people get engrossed in work was a great tonic  

Con wants to do another Antral count, even though he said in the appt that he didn't so I'm pretty anxious about that. Got 6 last time but the sonography was a complete b*tch who had obviously had no training in breaking bad news (unless 'ooh, not many follicles, when did your mum have her menopause?' and then raising her eyebrows when I said how old I was is the way to do things!!?)

Anyway, that's way too much about me, sending   to everyone after resting, muggings, stimmings, social working waitings, shoppings and all the other ups and downs

Heather


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome back Droogie, work can be a reall relief sometimes can't it. Glad you have a good break.... now back to real world a!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Heather - what is it about sonographers?  I had one tell me my AMH was lower than average and I said "oh - can I see the averages you have please, since i was just given a range".  She showed me exactly what I had read on the sheet which was "in 96 normal women AMH ranged from 1.24-9.30".  I asked her how on earth an average in the mean, median or mode sense could possibly be derived from that statement.  She lookd at me blankly and just said "ok - your AMH was normal".  Also, it's a common misconception that you will go through the menopause at the same time as your mother.  These things can vary drastically, even within the same family.  My mum went through the menopause very slightly earlier than average but not particularly so but it was a really odd, stress induced one where she cycled regularly and normally and then suddenly stopped!  My aunt had a very late menopause.  They had the same mother.  The latest research suggests that while age at menopause is to a certain extent genetic the number of genes involved is numerous and it's a tad more complex than simply looking to mum!!!  Do remember that antral follicle counts can vary and everyone will have the odd "dud" month!!  Plus, it's very subjective indeed! 

Cath - good to see you; I am so sorry you became depressed. I have suffered that way myself and it is a very tough hole to climb out of so well done to come back here.      

Laura - good for you for standing up to Tesco!!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi 

just a quicke to say hello

steph - great news on getting the lovley little    hope you have a relaxing weekend and you will be pupo before you know it  

laura - well done on taking on tesco, its terrible they send substandard things out   i suppose its their way of getting rid of them and some people would not complain !!

droogie - glad you managed to clear your mind for a bit whilst away working, it will have done you good 

miranda - hope your ear is getting better now, and little gorgeous robert is doing ok

swinny -  hope your dad will be ok .. its a worry  

Nikki, little jen, opheilia, emma, tracey, alley and everyone else sorry i am hopeless at remembering everyones names, but do think of you all x

well as for me went out on a works night out last night all paid for by management, ate loads and drunk even more so suffering today big time !!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh dear Andrea! Hangovers are baaaad. I haven't had one for over a year now, but I still remember the badness. I thought, oo, I can drink a few glasses once I've stopped bf, but no. In fact, I've developed a taste for Lambrini I'm such a wuss. I would have hated it before, but I think my body make-up has gone odd. Still, it's a lot cheaper this way!

LilJen - I love your confidence in standing up to that sonographer! It's only when you've been on FF for a while you know to stand up to them - heaven help those who don't seek advice on the net and just follow the consultants blindly.

Heather - another antral? Yah boo, f*ck 'em - you don't need to worry because the consultant is so indecisive! They're a bit like HPTs - get one a month and you'll be less scared of them! Or something.  

Laura - oh! We're getting SO assertive on this thread, I like it! Let's tell everyone off! let's get our money back, our own back and sod them all! *pants and wheezes* Sorry, got carried away.

Steph - yay for getting some lovely spermies! Everything's on track now for pregger-dom.  

Ally - no, no fillings! She said my oral hygiene was excellent!   'Mazing. How's France?

Cath - I think that's the worst thing about miscarriage - as if it wasn't enough you lost a baby your body totally mangled you. I'm so sorry.  

Oh Sarah - I'm so sorry to hear about your dad. What a worrying time.

Fish - it SO made me laugh yesterday when i was filling out the form at the deentist and noticed those three little letters at the top of the form... ADP.  
Looks like we do have one then!

Juicy - your belly won't feel like your own for nine months now! Gawd, i hated every twinge - so stressful. Only seven months to go now!

Emma - hot flushes? Hum. It could be any time now! Rah!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

HI, just got internet back today so trying to catch up, love to you all x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya

Thanks girls for all of your well wishes for my dad. He’s doing much better now so we’re hoping that he can come home tomorrow. They’ve said that really it’s down to old age creeping up and that unfortunately he’ll have episodes like this and that they just need to monitor him with his meds.

Beachy   Hiya chicky. What’ve you been up to this weekend?? Anything nice?

Little Jen, Tracy, Fishface & Ally  

Mirra -   How are things with you?? Hope Robert isn't keeping you up too much. Is he smiling now?? My friend's little girl Evie is about 9 weeks now and she's just started smiling and it is truly gorgeous.

Laura – No I think we’re going to leave having the frosties put back until after Christmas now. Still waiting to hear from my Bupa consultant to see what she thinks about the endo. I don’t want to do anything until after that. To be honest I need a bit of breather anyway so after the hols will be a perfect time as I’ll be chilled and ready to face it again then. Result with the tesco shopping!!

Cath – Hello hun, nice to hear from you. I am so sorry that you’ve been having such a hard time.

Steph – Great news about getting the    frozen. Good luck for tomorrow, I hope you get lots of lovely eggies at EC tomorrow

Emma – Crikey do you think I sound upbeat? I am usually quite a positive person and so I try my best not to let this IF business take over my whole bl**dy life, I do alright for the most part, but this last tx took it out of me. Giving myself some time off and yeah going to wait until after our hols in December. I am thinking maybe February for my little snowbabies. How are things with you chick?? I am so excited for you.

Droogie – Good luck with your follow up. Know what you mean about escaping from home.

Popsi – Dad’s on the mend and driving all the nurses round the twist. Hopefully he should be home tomorrow.

Juicy – Hope you’re taking it easy my love xx

Hello to everybody else on here.

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hiya Sarah   Took nephew and niece out to a place called Nostell Priory yesterday then came home and did some gardening and planted the plants I'd bought from Harrogate flower show on Friday...hope the slugs stay away  

Not sure about today, might nip to M & S for a few bits then try to find some choc wicker baskets for our new bathroom cupboard.

Glad to hear all is ok with your dad, we'll have to arrange a date to catch up.  What are you up to today?


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya sweetie

Well we're going to go and see our Nieces and Nephew for a few hours and then off hospital visiting.

My SIL, BIL and the kids are now on the countdown to emigrating to Oz. They packed the house up and the containers went on Friday and the new owners moved into their house yesterday. It's getting so close now, I'm dreading the 15th of October as I know that we'll not see them for at least ayear maybe longer if the treatment works at some point in 09. I have done a brilliant job of sticking my head in the sand about it up until now, but with them leaving the house, it's all just become real. Kiara, Lexie and Max are the closest thing to our own babies and soon they'll be off to sunnier climbs...gutted


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sarah   it must be so hard but as you say you can plan a trip out maybe latter end of 09 or early 10 and you've got your hols to lookg forward to, then FET which will take your time up and before you know it you'll be pg and flying out there xxx


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Swinny - I agree with beachgirl, start planning a trip, even if it is a long way off, it'll give you something to look forward too. Get yourselves a web cam and Skype too so you can keep in touch and wave at them lots for free. Glad you're dad is doing better   to you both

beachgirl - if you work out how to keep those slugs away let me know - little b*&^rds  

Miranda - lambrini? eek, it's like red bull, I got drunk on it in university and the taste never went away and I just associate it with being hungover

popsi - hope your heads better

LittleJenny - it's not just me then, perhaps they're like dr's receptionists with ideas above their stations

Steph -   for tomorrow!

I'm feeling bit more relaxed today, a good nytol induced sleep helped and DH has just made me pee myself laughing when he sucked his glasses cloth up the hoover and went into full paddington bear style panic. Got to practice my bass parts for his songs now as we're recording them on Thurs/Fri and I haven't worked out my parts yet - good distraction

 to each and every one of you

Heather


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mornng All.

Mirra - My new job is complaint officer!  No job too big or small!  As for the booze make the most of your low tolerance, you'll soon be swigging the whiskey by the bottle again!    I had half a shandy last night...crazy kidI am!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Whoops posted too soon!


Steph  =  

Beach - Shopping again!    You should be on that patio enjoying the sunshine!

Sarah - FAmily abraod is a great excuse for a trip! Enjoy a few months off cycling.  

Heather - Glad you had a good snooze.

I'm shattered today, went to a BBQ last night with Tim's old boss, was nice, they had a little 4 month old boy he very cute.  There other friend was there and she has 3 boys from IVF sohad a chat with her... odd she said 'god I thought twins was bad' you don't expect that from a fellow IVFer do you! And she is tryng again next year as wants a girl! She has been successful on all of her cycles though so maybe its not as tough for her emotionally?

Anyway I have another mate over in a mo for lunch, could do without it really as feel tired but can't turn down company!

ENjoy the sunshine.


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

I had a lovely weekend with my friends but I must say I was relieved when they went home.  I didn't believe 4 children could make so much noise.  I thought Max on his own was noisy but with three friends to play with I needed ear plugs!

I am on fourth dahy of stimming and have no feelings or symptoms, does that mean I am not producing follies again!  I feel just like last time - normal.  I have a scan tomorrow morning so will find out then.  I am going to have to take Max to my scan as I don't work on a Monday.  The nurse said a receptionist would watch him while I have my scan (I don't think I want to him to see me being scanned and ask questions).  Do you think it is insensitive to take a child to an IF clinic?

Steph, glad you have DH's swimmers and you can relax until ET.  Good luck.

Laura.  I admire you for your new found vocation - complaining. I am so bad at it I once ate a meal that had an insect in it without complaining. I just pushed it to the side of the plate and ate the rest.  The waitress couldn't believe it when she collected my plate at the end!  

Swinny.  I can imagine how you feel about your nieces/nephews going to Oz.

Sorry, I have run out of energy for more personals.


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Just wanted to send some good luck and   tracey for tomorrow. It's still quite early to feel any symptoms, I just felt it towards the end of the 12 days when I yelped when DH went over a speed bump too fast.

I'm about to order a Thai take away to collect before I pick up DH from training - should be reducing food intake after last week but...  

Heather


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Quiet day!?

Tracey - I too didn't really have any symptoms, maybe some EWCM but that was nearer the end so don't fret.  When I was at Barts there were often people there with kids.. mosts people just cooed voer them.. think it proves to people that treatment works maybe?

Heather - Ohhh Thia is my favourite.  Please don't tell me you have thai fish cakes followed by red prawn curry?? If you have I'm on my way!  

I'm shattered, gonna retire to the sofa with my giant pillow and rest up now... wife swap on soon.. looks a good one... I'm such a telly addict at the moment.. Oh talking of which .. Jo is sky sorted? Or you gonna have another week of sex and reading?  

Hope everyone had a nice weeekend.


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Heather that has just reminded me, I am going to a v posh Thai restaurant for a friends birthday tomorrow.  I will have some fish cakes for you Laura!
I too should be reducing my food intake too.  I should be eating healthily during tx but I just can't keep away from chocolates and sweets.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Chocs are full of calcium.. sure tis good for you!!

Stop talking about thai food. Not had any for ages... ohh fish cakes!!


----------



## Loui5e (Feb 9, 2005)

Just wanted to see how everyone was doing I have not posted since my last cycle which sadly ended in a m/c at 8w5d.

Laura fantastic bump you have there.

Steph good luck for tomorrow its looking good.

Miranda congrats on Robert he looks a cutie.

Update from us, our last cycle got 1 egg which was a good embie got a bfp but ended at 8w5d with a m m/c. Told DE only realistic option now had recurrent m/c bloods done as was my 3rd m/c and was waiting for results.

To our surprise we have had a natural miracle and i'm now 9w1d taking each day as it comes but so far so good. I just wanted to give poor responders some hope we have m/f as well as endo and being a poor responder. I never gave up hope I would have another baby (we have a 2 1/2 year old from icsi #2) but wasn't sure how i would achieve it.

Good luck to everyone being a poor responder is the pits but miracles do happen when you least expect them.

Love Louise x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening all!

Sarah - yes, he's grinning like a loon lots! He even laughs if he's particularly jolly, and talks to the Tweenies in language only they can understand.
I'm so glad your dad is back home and ok - it's so hard to face your parents getting fragile.
It must be awful having your neice and nephew move so far away. Will you be able to speak to them on the computer?

Heather - I'm the same with Martini! Ugh. The taste never leaves you when you've vomited something up. Ew.

Laura - I can see what your friend was saying! Despite having a battle to get them there are times in the day when you think, crikey, how am I going to keep up? Heeeelp meeee!   Today has been non-stop screeching in the Robertson household - I can't imagine having more than one! But my mate who had twins seemed to have a very calm house - it's probably just me! I reckon your trips will be very zen...

Tracey - I can't remember feeling much but a warm sensation. No swelling or anything. You'll be FINE.   The best of luck for tomorrow's scan - it's so nailbiting innit? My top tip would be to avoid breakfast so they can see your ovaries really easily.

Beachie - was it sunny up north today? Our Glasgae peeps said it was tiddling again?

Whoo! Louise - just seen your post - congratulations! What a great result - a natural BFP!!!

Right - where are the absent people? Eh? Nickster - where ARE you? Gab - are you there yet? All the disappeared people, come back this instant!  

xxxxxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

just a quick check-in as have to be up early in the morning to go to clinic - donor's EC in the morning - feeling very nervous and it's a weird feeling as it's not me who has to have anything done tomorrow! 

*Loui5e *- wow a natural  fantastic news!  - thanks so much for coming back to share! and wishing you a very happy and health  pregnancy   

*Traceymo* - good luck for scan tomorrow - hope they find a good batch of follicles   

*Swinny *- I would feel the same if my nephew was to move away - hoping you can go visit them and have a fab holiday in Oz soon (hopefully to introduce them to a new cousin!)   

Sorry for no more personals, had better get some sleep!

Will let you know how we get on tomorrow - take care all 

Lots of love

Steph xx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey you gabby lot!  I can see I've got a lot to catch up on but only just found the thread again!  Hope you're all well and will catch up properly soon!

Love Nix
xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hiya Nix, how are you?


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Mirander

Unfortunately I read your no breakfast tip just after breakfast!!!!

Have to go to apt now, will let you know how I get on later.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

Tracey - Good luck for scan    

Nix & Beach -  How are you both?

Just been cleaning the apartment - feel shattered now.  Going to reward myself with some dolly mixtures...yum xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Anyone fancy making this meet-up on either Saturday Oct 11 or Sunday Oct 12?

The Jin team (my two fave people Romina and Munip) are in London then, so I could kill several birds with one stone - plus I'd have a car!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

just a quicky to let you know we got 8 eggs  - 7 mature and will be ICSI'd - DH produced fresh sperm this morning which is good  - have to phone the clinic tomorrow re fertilisation... I'll let you know how we get on.   

Love to all 

Steph xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi all,

BRILLIANT NEWS!!!!! I have TV!!!!!!! (thanks for thinking of me Laura!) 

I bought a Radio Times and circled everything I want to watch this week in preparation. How sad am I ?? 
The Sky blokes came yesterday and said they wouldn't get paid if they couldn't get a signal / installation, so were well motivated. I promised them all sorts if they could get a signal (sexual favours, the lot..  Anyway, after an agonising 10 mins they found a signal and our satellite dish is attached to the bottom of the tree in the woods the other side of our drive!!!! Which is great, as our house is listed, so we were a bit worried about putting it on the house. 

Aha, possible mood swings on DHEA? That makes sense - I feel like i've had raging PMT for the last week and wanted to kill my father while he was staying. I may cut down the dose a bit.

Went for a run today - first time in a year, so feeling pretty chuffed with myself! I am going to lose a stone by Christmas - I am!!!!!!

Sorry about no persnals, except thinkng of you Steph (all sounds really really positive), and Tracey (good luck for the first scan hon.) 

jo xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sounds great Steph - well done you two! Feeling v positive about this cycle on your behalf here!

Oo, telly Jo - cor! Thank the lord, eh?

xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2008)

Steph - Wonderful news on your 8 eggs.  Hope those 7 mature ones do their stuff with DH's    overnight   


Jo - I felt your pain re the no TV.  The TV out here is cr4p.  I have friends and family sending me over taped DVD's of UK TV.  I'm currently getting The Tudors, X-Factor and Eastenders (for DH  ).  Enjoy your week of being a telly addict  

Mira - Would love to make the meet up, but I'll hopefully have my hands full  

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Steph- that's great news, woohoo.

Will have a look at train times and let you know if I can make it x


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Steph - fab news hunny  

Miranda - ADP  

Cath - sounds a great idea, i'm also on the oct/nov buddies thread (firecrackers), you're welcome to join us there too  

Jo - TV, whoopppeeeeee, does that mean the sex has to stop, is DH getting worried  

Tracey - good luck with the scan today  

Laura - you've had a busy weekend, you must be exhausted  

Had an exhausting weekend myself, saturday was my nephews 10 birthday party, 20 x 10 year olds playing footy, then food, which ended in a food fight, all because we'd put 2 pink cakes out. The cakes got slung round the room and then food and drink was going everywhere. Then had to go to pub afterwards to get over it, got in after 11, very drunk and nearly smothered the cat with kisses  

Had a quiet one yesterday, had a visit from DHs best mate from school that we'd lost touch with and met up with again a few weeks ago. It was really pleasant, going to be doing it again soon hopefully.

Found an acupuncturist in my village, result, now have to break the news of the costs to DH - wish me luck  

 to everyone xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

no time for personal except to say great news for Steph.

scan showed two follies. I have a feeling it will be the same crap response as last time. also realised my hiv and hep results run out tomorrow now have to find time to get them done again in the next few days.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mornign all,

Steph - replied on other thread but .... woo hoo!!

Tracey - how big were they?  Its still early days remember.  

Jo - Glad tv is back!! 

Fish - Sounds a great party!  

Emma - Enjoy the dolly mix!

Mirra - Hows the scream monster today? 

God I feel odd today, slept in til 12.30 and now I'm up feel a bit odd.. bit lightheaded?  Hope not getting a bug or something.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

just a quickie cos am at work....

Steph - wonderful news about your 8 fab eggies!!  Do remember that even the immature one has a chance - Kate's 2 frosties are from immature eggs which made grade 1 embies!!  You have 8 eggs to work with which is a super number!!

Tracey - remember it is very early days with the scan.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
sorry for being AWOL. Been on hols to Lincolnshire to see the great grandparents! Nice break.
Lots been going on here.....
Steph - well done hun. got everything crossed for you   
Mirra - hello chick - ta for thinking of me   I so want to meet up but don't think I could do London, might have to wait til you come and see your sis (or is it SIL?)
LB - glad you are taking it easy. hope the oddness has lessened   i find it never goes completey  
Nix - hello - what are you up too?
Beach and Swins - hello there. Hope you two's are OK  
Gabs if you are reading hope the sun is out in OZ and that you are settling in OK.
Tracey - as LJ says - early days yet. Fingers crossed there will be more on the next scan. That always happened with me  
Ems - you popping soon?! Any signs?  
LJ, fish - hi girls!
Jo - well done on TV - all that sex was starting to turn my stomach!  
Louise -   BFP well done dude!
Hope everyone else is well. Em and I are fine. Went to baby massage this am which was good, they all went to sleep and the mum's chatted!
Love to all
Nicks


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I can only get tickets for the Sat not the sunday.... 

Hi Nicki x


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies 

Thanks you are all sooooo lovely. I know Oz will be a fab place for our hols so we'll just have to look forward to winter sunshine and a years worth of cuddles in one visit.

Steph - Just wanted to say that's fantastic news. 8 is brilliant.    for 100% fertilization for you sweetheart. We are all routing for you.

Hi Nicks  

Night night girls
Sarah xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Night night all.


Steph - looking forward to some good fertilisation news tom.


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Quick question.  I did my first cetrotide injection last night and ended up with a bit of blood coming out afterwards and then it hurt for about 2 hours.  Have big black bruise now.
On the instructions it said if you had blood then throw the contents of the vial away and start again.  This assumed you could see the blood before you had injected.
I have put in a call to the nurses at the Lister but incase they dont get back to me before I have to do tonights jab I wondered if you girls had a similiar experience and whether it matters.

I have my next scan Thursday.

Just got to work so will read everyone's posts at lunchtime and do personals.

Tracey


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Tracey - sorry, I don't know the answer to the question - I just wanted to say I'm thinking of you and hope thursday brings great follie news. 

morning all x


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

Tracey - From memory I used to get a bit of blood too.  The area didn't hurt afterwards but used to itch like mad and go red.  Hope the nurses get back to you soon.  Sending you lots of     for Thursday xxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Emmachoc - why can't I see your bump piccie?? 

thanks for sharing in my pain re the tv- I feel for you too - with crap tv over there! 

Nicki - yes, the sex is on hold now - sorry for turning your stomach!  

Steph - any news on the fertilisation yet?

Laura  hope you're feeling better today. And that your lady graden is looking lovely.

Ally  - I'm so impressed with you having your lady garden waxed. I've had it done 3 times, but I find it so painful I can't bear it anymore. Back to the grim shaving rash.. which makes me look like I've got some terrible disease....

Love to you all,
jo xxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Just a quickie from me -

I just phoned the clinic refertilisation - we have 5 embies  the doc couldn't give me an idea of quality yet - have to phone him tomorrow for that - am so pleased! 

Traceymo - I have had a bit of blood come out before when injecting cetrotide, was told not to worry about it - hope you have had reassurance from the nurses by now  and good luck for your next scan - hope you have some more follies showing - grow follies, grow! 

Windy and rainy here again today - going to go into town and hopefully not get too cold and soaked!

Love to all 

Steph xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

Steph -      whoooo hoooo - five fabulous embies!!!  So we could be looking at quins on the PR thread    Good luck for the quality call tomorrow.  Hope you have a good day, despite the miserable weather  

Jo - Will try and sort a photo out!

xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

Jo - Forgot to say that I got a TV DVD in the post today.  My evening's TV is going to be The Tudors, then Maestro followed by Britain From Above.....I am so sad!  x


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Steph - 5 embies!!!   Fantastic news. How many are you having put in? (sounds weird when said like that, sorry!) Do they freeze?

Emmachoc - yes, get that photo sorted girl! The Tudors !!! Ooohh, nice, he is goooorgeous. Not sad at all. I'm with you on that. I'm looking forward to curling up on the sofa in front of the fire and tv tonight for a long night of viewing.

jx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

The nurses rang back and said not to worry about the blood and bruising so all is OK with me.

Louise, congratulations on your natural   I bet you couldn't believe it.

Steph - fantastic news on your 5 embies.

Laura, how are you feeling now?  

Emmachoc.  I hope your house is still spotless.  Can you get dolly mixtures in HK then?

Nickiw.  I hope I follow in your footsteps and get more follies on Thursdays scan then.

Mirander.  I won't be able to make the meet on 11 or 12 October as 11th is DH's 40th and 12th I will be very hung over if this tx hasn't worked (I will find out shortly before 11th)

Thanks for all your support girls. It is even more valuable now i am in tx.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Afternoon ladies.

Steph - replied on other thread but fab news honey!!     

Jo - Thanks for asking about the lady garden.... no idea what it looks like... but I'm going to pretend it looks fab! Oh open fire, sounds good.

Emma - Enjoy your Tv!! I can't see your new pic either!

Tracey - I don't remember the blood with cetrozide.. sounds like you've just injected in a muscle or soemthing... i'm sure if it was very important they would warn us and sounds like none of us have so guess it can't be that important?  

Nicks - Welocme back.  Tim's mum has just bought a bungalow in Lincolnshire so we could meet up on holiday one day maybe!  

Feeling much better today, think I just did too much at the weekend, sister been over this morning and has juts gone to shops for me to get some sweets!   

XX


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

laura, I can't have injected in a muscle as it is burried under inches and inches of fat on my stomach!!!!!

What sweets are you having?  did you read that Marks and Spencer 'percy pigs' have 100,000 'friends' on face book and are in the Vogue must have list!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ah... maybe a small blood vessel then!!  

Dunno, she was off to do her shopping so not sure what she'll bring me back... I'll keep you posted!

Mmmm Percy pigs are good!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all

Steph hon, that's fab news on the fertilisation, well pleased for ya hon!  Hope you get good news re quality and that ET goes well 

Tracey - glad you got the info you needed re cetrotide, I had something similar without the bruising - mainly cos I just don't bruise easily but it was always a bit sore afterwards!

I agree with you Em and Jo re the bloke on the Tudors - yum!  Bit skinny though... 

Fried fish-face!  How are ya babes, that party sounds like bedlam!  Glad you're going to get a chance to pamper yourself afterwards with the acupuncture!  Is it horribly expensive though? Is s/he the only one in the village    

Mira hon, I would LOVE to come to your get together but I think I'm going to be back in France by then    If the plans change I'm definitely up for it tho!

Sorry no more persos, hope everyone else is fine!

As for us, well we're halfway thru the monitoring cycle at the ARGC. The good news is all the hormone tests have come back normal and am due for day 21 prog test on Friday at which point they'll let me know what kind of protocol they'll put me on (    for a short protocol; d/r should be banned under the Geneva convention on human rights in the war against infertility... whaddayamean there's no such thing?!  )  

The bad news is that the immune tests came back showing high TNF-a levels at 40.4 and slightly raised NK cells at 85.7% meaning a delay of min one month while I take some humira which I understand costs about 780 quid   Before anyone says anything I know it's "good" to know this is probably why things haven't worked out previously but it is very disappointing to know that things have to be put off yet again, it just feels like someone keeps moving the bloody goalposts!  Also, not particularly happy about the extra cost either but we're gonna have to swallow it if we want to give this thing the best chance of working.

So that's it for now.  I'll probably pick up the Humira scrip on Friday, then I'll be returning to France next weekend, after my mate's wedding in Somerset and then I'll have to try and plan another extended stay in the UK next month after the Humira has done it's job so we can finally get going on the actual cycle.  Amazing really, to think we'll have spent thousands before we even get to do the cycle but it will be worth it in the end!   

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Wow Nix sounds like they really are looking after you.  Bugger about the delay though.  

Tracey - My sister just returned with some strawberry laces, a cake and a bag of them jelly worms 'the natural collection'... they re very fruity would reccommend.. has anyone else seen them on the TV? I think the adverts are hilarious but maybe thats just because I don't go out anymore!!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Laura!  Stop talking about sweets!  I am a real sugar addict!

Haven't seen those adverts but I'm loving the Jamaican parrot on the lilt ads...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

You know I was never a sweet girl but its all I can do at the moment is stuff sugar in my gob!

Not seen the Litl advert... will keep my eyes peeled for it!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Nix - you are a tonic, we've missed you   Glad you're getting some answers, but i'm feeling your pain on the cost front   Haven't booked the acupunture yet, bad timing as the car needs new tyres   Will continue to work on DH though! I normally just get and buy or book what i want, but this is an expensive business and i thought i'd break the habit of a lifetime and ask first - serves me right  

Steph - fab news hun - good luck with ET   

Laura - sugar, yummy, this sodding diet is driving my doollally and i've only been back on it two weeks, trying to get half a stone off before t/x as i know i'll eat for england and put it all back on again   Enjoy your sweeties  

 to everyone xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I love those natural sweets.  They had a stall at the Innocent Festival in London a couple of months ago and were doing free massages for parents - only 15 mins but one of the best clothed massages I had.

Now I will make you jealous Laura - had the most fantastic thai meal for my friends birthday last night.  It was an expensive Thai restaurant and was packed on a monday night - credit crunch, what credit crunch!


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

oooohhh, I lurrrve Percy Pigs!!

Fishface - I'm with you, I'm on a bloody diet - just started today. You've ,amaged 2 weeks - wow, v impressive. I'm struggling on the first day.. But i do know that if I get through the first 3 days I'm likely to stick at it. Determined to shift a stone before the Christmas party season. I picked DP up from our old local village pub last night, and refused to go in to say hi to all his mates as I'm very conscious that I've put on 2 stone since I last saw them about a year ago  . Also, I was wearing my jimjams too.....

When are you due to start tx again Fishface? Have you tried acupuncture before?

Nix- wow, does sound like they're being thorough. But I know what you mean about the delay - I'm very impatient and want things done yesterday - especially when it comes to IF.

Can't stop thinking about food - off to nibble on a rice cake, mmmm, great...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

JO - Think i should be nibbling on rice cakes.. the amount of calories I'm eating and my only excercise is going to the loo!

Tracey -   Not listening!!  Not even that mad on tasy delicious thai food anyway!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

That would have been fab Jo - i'm sure you'd get a few admiring glances, probably not from DP though   Your pic looks fab, you definately don't look 2 stone heavy   Tip for your diet, low fat Ben and Jerry's, makes my day worth living having that for dessert every evening  

t/x due end of next month, waiting on next AF to book in now, getting there slowly, i'm impatient like you   Haven't tried acupunture yet, just want to know that i've tried everything i can, i'm not good at wanting something and not getting it, makes TTC hellish


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Fish - I'm feeling very positive about people cycling this year, 2008 has been a good year for gang PR.. I'm thinking we all will be preg by xmas.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

just a quickie as I'm trying to start making a casserole while R's asleep!

Nix - time for some inbox pruning dear! I'm trying to PM you back and can't as your box is full. *Sniggers*

Anyhoo - SOMERSET? You're coming to Somerset? Could we meet then do you think? I'm ten miles from Somerset!

Laura - think you're MEANT to be eating for four - so keep stuffing it in!

Sorry - will do more when I return this eve.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Steph – That’s brilliant news, 5 fab embies. Hope you are enjoying your time over there. So it’s the first set of PR quins for you then my love.

Laura – I bet your lady garden is fab and has a seventies theme going on!!

Nix – It sounds like they’re being really thorough at the ARGC and I suppose that’s why they have the success rates that they get. Hang in there kiddo, you’ll be under starters orders before you know it xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just wanted to say well done Steph on the 5 embies, can't wait to hear all is well and you're PUPO


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sarah -   Yes I fear there maybe some 70's afro going on down there.. ignorance! I may have a look on a disability website see if they have any special impliment to trim your pubes.. surely there must be.. if not I will invent one! That will be my task for tomorrow!

Beach - Hello chicky.. not to long til your appointment now?  Is it end of next week?


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I have just done my second cetrotide injection and I wonder if I am mildly alergic to it.  No bruising thi stime but the area is very red and a bit swolen - reminds me of a bee or wasp sting.

Nix.  How does one drug cost £780 - it is just not fair that IF drugs are so expensive. How are you finding ARGC?

Fishface - I didn't know there was such a thing as low fat ben & jerry's.  I must try some.

Jo.  I remember a friend of mine picking her DH up from the pub in her PJ's.  He took so long she ended up storming in there in her PJ's and practically dragging him out with the whole pub staring at her!

Laura, I went and got some of those natural jelly sweets on the way home from work - I have already eaten half the packet!

I have a couple of DHEA question's for everyone - should I stop taking it after EC?  Has anyone had the symptom of being more sweaty than usual?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- its just under 2 weeks,. we're off to Rome this weekend


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Beachy! Long time no nuffink  How are you honey?

TM - I dunno, I think it just happens with cetrotide. Unless we're all allergic to it...?

Love the story of your PJ clad mate dragging her man out of the pub! Bet she hasn't been back since!

As for the cost of the meds, it's not actually an IVF drug, it's for rheumatoid arthritis and similar conditions really... And the clinic reckon that they had other French patients who managed to claim the costs back on their medical insurance, so I asked DH to give our insurers a call today, so wish us luck on that one 

Laura and Sarah - what is going on with the topiary discussion?! Now I have visions of Laura wandering around with an afro comb sticking out of her ladygarden 1970's stylee. Are you _trying _ to give me nightmares?   

And as for you Miranda, keep your comments about my box to yourself!

I don't know...  standards are really slipping on this website! Absolutely shocking!   

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I stopped taking it two weeks before stims, Tracey - everyone does it differently, but I was getting sleepless nights and mood swings mixing it with the pill.

I'd stop at EC if I were you - the DHEA is to improve egg quality/quantity and it can't do any more good after EC, can it?

Laura - have you got Leo Sayer in your pants, or are you just pleased to see me? 

Steph - great news on your fablius embryos! Whoo! Gawd, what a fantastic cycle!

Fish - do they not make up for the lack of fat in the B&J's with extra sugar They do that with biscuits - if they say low-fat they're usually topped up with more sugar.  

Jo - Rice cakes are the work of the  - who on earth thought them up? ew. Poor you. Could you not have anything more tasty, or is this the nun diet? 

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nix I'm not too bad thanks, you must be soooo frustrated...


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi PR girls.. just a quickie

Nix.. you make me   so much lol.. good luck with the insurance company and i hope the drugs will be just what you need for a BFP  

laura .. you and your lady garden !! have you managed to find something on the net yet for trimming it  . . got a social worker question for you.. china mug or cup and saucer to go with the M & S biscuits and cake  

mir .. hope your feeling better now xx how is robert, he is growing and looking so happy in his photos.. how is your DH after his scare x

tracy..   for them follicles to grow, you will be surprised at how quickly things can change

steph .. good luck with your et.. brilliant news on the 5 embies  

beach .. have a lovely time in rome 

lots of love to everyone else.. xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Popsi- I'd go with mug and plate or one of those Denby sets that has plate which is also a saucer...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

And you can say, 'Would you like me to pre-chew your biscuit ma'am? Make it less work to chew?'  

Awww, seriously Pops, you must be crapping yourself - I would be! But if it's someone like Laura coming, I'd give her a builder's mug of tea and a French fancy!

I'm sure your normal mugs are fine - you want them just to take you as they find you, as that will be the best impression ever.

Hi Beachy!

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hiya Mir x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

thanks girls... i have become completely neurotic !! which is not me lol


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Miranda7 said:


> I'm sure your normal mugs are fine - you want them just to take you as they find you, as that will be the best impression ever.


YEAH! What she said! Unless you usually serve tea in a builder's _boot _ that is, or slurp it out of a saucer a la Worzel Gummidge!... 



Miranda7 said:


> Laura - have you got Leo Sayer in your pants, or are you just pleased to see me?
> xxx


   Hey Laura, I forgot to ask, does the "B" in your user name stand for "Bush"? I can just see your gynie name dropping at his next black tie cocktail party, "Yerrs, as I was saying to Laura's Bush just the other day..."    I'm sure noone would realise he wasn't really talking about the first lady of the good ole US of A!

TM - forgot to say, not sure whether it was the DHEA or the general cocktail of hormones that I've been taking for the last 18 months, but I've now stopped the DHEA and had 3 IVF free months and my hair is thinning (gotta comb-over, Laura might have to lend me some of that excess hair for a weave-on! ) and my skin is terrible, really bad acne... Apart from that, I look just fabulous darling!

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Is that the new line in weaves then? Ginger pube highlights?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Which leads me neatly into something I've always wanted to know, being of the mousy persuasion - where can I buy dye for downstairs? I've always fancied trying that.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

OMG - what have I started here?!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Something baaaad. At least we know how to recognise you if we ever all meet up - bushy hair!

At least you won't look minging - just mingeing...

Ahem.


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Miranda7 said:


> Something baaaad. At least we know how to recognise you if we ever all meet up - bushy hair!
> 
> At least you won't look minging - just mingeing...
> 
> Ahem.


^GROANS^


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Heh - I was groaning myself as I typed it.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

OMG!  I can't believe such discussions about my pubic area have errupted while I was watching secret millionaire! I can tell that Nix is back!!  

Nix - Send me your addy if you want some pubes to help your bufont!  

Popsi - Professional opinion... consulted Tim too and we both thinking mug.  Is it tomorrow? Sure it'll go fine.  

beach - Oh you lucky thing, never been to Rome.. it is on my list of places to go to.

Tracey - mmm sweets.  As for the cetriotide, both that and burserlin made me get a bit itchy around the injection site.

Just watching the girl with 2 faces on tv very sad.  

No more taking about my pubes.. ok!!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

HEY!  You started it, Bushwoman!


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey Nix - Lovely to have you back lowering the tone    Hope you get some joy with your insurance company.  Must be really frustrating knowing what you now know about your immunes.  If only every clinic would test before tx, it would save so much heartache.  ARGC has such a great rep for getting ladies perggers and I'm so hoping you become one of those stats   

Laura - I love any kind of jelly sweets, but I especially love sours...mmmm...yum.  We can get Percy Pigs out here (as well as his friends) but they're just so chuffing expensive.  I just tend to eat local jelly sweets - get so much more for your money.

Mira - Re dying your lady garden, you can just use normal hair dye.  I did it with an ex-bf years ago - we went bleach blonde - the regrowth was horrendous  

Steph - Thinking of you   

Beach - Are you off on your hols soon?

Tracey - the red itchiness you describe after injecting Centrotide is normal - my clinic advised me it might happen and it did to me.

Popsi - Good luck for the SW visit   

 to everyone else xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi laura.. thanks for your professional opinion  .. i am thinking mug too lol.. thank goodness for a nice new set of gordon ramsey white china eat wear LOL !!!! ... knowing me i would spill all the tea in the saucer i would be so nervous lol xx

girls... what are you lot like with your conversations !!!!! your all mad lol

sw visit is on Monday xxx 

off to work now.. cya all later


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning all!

Glad you got the mug issue sorted Hyacinth! Sorry, Andrea...

Emma - ooh, did it look truly terrible? Hmmmn, how far am I prepared to go for a luxuriant bushel?  

Laura - whaddya mean, no more talking about your lady garden? Ahhh, was fun while it lasted.

Nix, Beach, everyone - hello!

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning all...off for a lovely massage and pedicure later on and am just trying to decide what to pack for Rome this weekend.....I think I prefer beach hols as I know exactly what to take!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

No Beach, that pic of your suitcase is incomplete - I'm not in it!!!  Ah go on, I'll squeeze up really small 

If I forget to say so later (and I probably will, my memory is "rrrrrubbeesh" as my DH would say!), I hope you have a fantastic time in Roma!  Ciao bella!

As for you Miranda, well, you just don't seem to want to let it go do ya?  So, in the spirit of FF helpfulness I have a suggestion:  Why not go for blond highlights...?   

By the way, does anyone remember that episode of SATC when Sam found a grey hair down there and decided to dye it?  You have been warned.....


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nix- I do remember the film where Miranda hadn't trimmed for months, it was so so funny....


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Still haven't seen the film   Ooh but it's out on dvd now isn't it?  Oh goodie, I'm gonna buy it! (So much for not spending money on frivolities while tx is pending at the ARGC!)

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Is it out already?Haven't seen it here yet


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

It comes out on Monday here , yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Blimey, this could be the first time in my life I'm actually looking forward to Monday


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Iv;e managed to pre order it on Amazon so should be here and waiting for me when I get back from Rome...


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

All this talk of lady gardens made me stop at the beauty place on the way back from Dr's this morning and get mine waxed!
I am working at home today as I had a blood test, Dentist and Hygienst appointments, now added waxing to the list!  

When I had my apt at the Lister I took in the paper copies of mine and DH's HIV and HEP tests and then realised that I had had mine tested two months before DH so mine run out today!  Had to quickly get new test but I'm not sure if the results will be back in time so might have to have them done again expensively at the Lister.  I had been mentally thinking that the £120 I would save getting them done at Dr's could mean I could buy myself a little treat - amazing that my brain can turn 'can't afford anything as we are spending £5 - £6k on tx to oh, but we are £120 better off than I thought so can buy something for myself!!  Especially now I have a plan to pay for tx on a credit card then transfer it to a new 0% balance transfers credit card for 6 months then worry about it later.  Either we will be looking at a 6 month pregnant bump and thinking how worth it it was or be 6 months after tx and thinking 'what a waste of money'  I hope it is the former

Sorry for rambling.

Good to know that everyone seems to have the same stinging after cetrotide.

Beachgirl.  Wow Rome, I have always wanted to go - have a fab time.  Enjoy SATC when you get back.

Popsi.  Good luck with the SW, I hope she appreciates the thought that has gone into her mug/cup of tea.  I hope she doesn't just say 'oh just a glass of water please'.  I was referee for a friend and when their SW came round I had tea and biscuits (posh ones) and she didn't want anything - I had to eat them all myself!!

Emmachoc - sounds like a fun ex BF!  If I ever come to HK I will bring you a box of percy pigs!

Nix - re thinning hair.  Soon you will be pg   and you will grow lots of luxurious extra hair.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Well done Tracey, don't work too hard today


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

traceymohair said:


> Nix - re thinning hair. Soon you will be pg  and you will grow lots of luxurious extra hair.


Yeah, probably on my chin knowing my luck    Or.... down there!!! Not likely though, I found a grey one a few months ago, (EEK!) a la Sam in SATC so the whole lot came off (not going there with the dye thanks to visions of Sam and her bright red bush!) DH didn't half get a shock!   
xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Coo, i've done that and it's not pretty! The stubble is horrific!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

have to confess i have regular hollywood waxes....

Nix - lovely to see you; your humour never seems to fail you - how do you do it??!!

I have just been looking back and forgot to add congratulations to Louise on her natural BFP.  Such fantastic news.  Louise, NicksW and Jennig all go to show that even PRs can crank out the odd fab egg naturally!!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hiya Jen!



LittleJenny said:


> Nix - lovely to see you; your humour never seems to fail you - how do you do it??!!


Gawd I wish that was true! I have a bad habit of going into hibernation and not posting when things aren't going well so I spose it's understandable that it looks like I'm always happy... So, in all honesty I was having bit of a bad patch, imagining all kinds of horrendous scenarios and generally being neurotic but I'm back on form now!

Mira, I've got an epilator and then use the trimmer attachment for the really sensitive bits cos I'm not that brave!

xxx
PS can't believe we're STILL talking about pubes.. do we need to get out more or wot?!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

Nix - you're back with a vengence honey - we missed you  

So glad i'm not the only one finding grey pubes these days, i was beginning to wonder if i needed to touch them up before next t/x starts   Had a male friend that bleached his hair and pubes and proceeded to show the whole pub, very disturbing, the image will last with me forever  

Laura - yes please to a 2008  , will be testing just before xmas, so i'll either be over the moon at xmas or drunk as a skunk  

Tracey and Miranda - Ben & Jerry's do a Strawberry, Chocolate Brownie and Cherry Garcia low fat, don't thing the calories are that much higher, not planning on looking  

Popsi - good luck with the social worker, you'll be accepted in no time


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello All,

Still on the pubes then?  I've never waxed.. can't think of anything worse.. you ladies are very brave indeed!

Of out to meet my friend from work for dinner in a while, looking forward to it.  Catch you all later.


XX


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Blimey, I'm away for a few days and I miss a whole fanny-brow debate   I suggest dyed red and waxed into a heart shape for anyone having scans, EC or ET - just to surprise the medics  

fishface - did you check his armpits, collars and cuffs and all that?

Nix - hi to a fellow Sugar Babe, glad you're bouncing back and looking forward  

Popsi - maybe a plastic beaker with a lid for the tea to show you're prepared to prevent spillages

laura - hope the outside world doesn't overwhelm you, enjoy it  

 to everyone else, I'm a bit behind adn confused after a few days away.

Thanks for the giggles tho, been really stressed with work after boss told me I'd 'let things slip a little' over the summer (last tx and signed off for 4 weeks). Cried in the loo lots, then went to his office and did the same and he was really apologetic and then he apologised again yesterday. Grrrr. Think pre tx nerves are kicking in too so doing everything I can to chill, yoga, meditation, swimming, laughing and listening to funk! Got to lecture to 300 new medical students next Tuesday too   

I'm sure sanity will be back soon  

Heather
Who feels sad because she just gets ingrown hairs with waxing and that's reallllllly nasty down there. Scratch, scratch


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi droogie - your boss needs a good  

Stayed off the waxing myself too, have the ingrown problem, tend to stick to tweezers  

Didn't check the rest of his manes no, too traumatized


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

OMG, you girls are hillarious. I only read back the last 2 pages but I've been giggling all the time!

Nix - Hiya!!!!  you are so witty. Love reading your posts [esp the one about Laura Bush........  ]

Droogie - sorry about work. I've been very stressed out too at work and working all sorts of hours and weekends. I burst out into tears just a while back when I read yet another e-mail about stuff my boss wants me to fit in. Then decided to take a break and logged on here, and boy I'm glad I did. 

Fishface - have you stopped singing Mama Mia Sorry if I've missed it but when do you start tx?

Laura - how are you and the 3 beanies?

Beachgirl - have a lovely time in Rome. I'm soo jealous of anyone who goes on hols at the moment.

Tracey - hows the stimming going? you're not gonna mind paying off your credit card in 6 months because you'll have a nice little bump to remind yourself that it was all worth it. Think positive 

Grrrr......more e-mails come in.  Better go now. Will be checking on you lot later.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

Phoned my clinic this morning and we have 5 embies still - 3 x 4 cells at grade 1, 1 x 3 cells at grade 1, and one slower one at 2 cells, grade 2. My doc wants to wait until tomorrow to see how they are doing before deciding on 3 day versus 5 day, so have to phone him at 10am, and go in if he wants to do a 3-day transfer. Am  that they will all be doing well tomorrow.   

Went to Vienna today on the train - had a lovely day, we really enjoyed it - people there very friendly and helpful with info at the train station etc. It was very cold though - lots of dipping in and out of cafes for hot chocolate!  We loved the buildings, and decided it would be a great place to do some Christmas shopping if you were out later in the year and had a bit of cash to spare! We are now tired but very happy that we went there for the day.

The rain has gone here but it's still pretty chilly, though not as cold as we were in Vienna this afternoon!

*Popsi *- good luck with the SW tomorrow   

*Beachy* - have a fab time in Roma! 

*Tracey* - good luck for the next scan - hope you have some more lovely follies   

*Nix *- sorry to hear about you having to have Humira and that you have been delayed - hope it does the trick and you're soon on your next cycle!   

Sorry for no more personals - so tired and have sore throat/feel like I'm colding down with a cold  - want a nice hot shower then bed! Hope everybody is OK 

Love to all 

Steph xx

P.S. didn't want to feel left out of the topiary-of-ladygardens discussion - I tweeze mine!


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Tweezing - that's got to be the worst (apart from the odd one) eek, you're making me cross my legs.

Steph - great news, I hope they all hang in there and the little one catches up     

angel - hope the work eases off a bit for you too, I got my head down today and got lots done so feel on top of it a bit more, also got the next two days off to play some bass on DH's recording so a good break and distraction - except the engineer is my ex - bit weird!!! He's knows his stuff though so the best man for the job  

Right, better go and hide this cheese, I'm stuffing myself with Saint Agur before the next treatment, I missed it more than the booze. mmmmmm

Heather


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

TWEEZE AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH! God, I knew you were a hard nut, but STILL... 

Blimey, that's taken my breath away - like Laura I'm too wuss to even wax! I shave, reluctantly because it looks sh!t, and I've tried the painless things like Immac - all sh!te.

But tweezing - that's something else. I reckon you could win another game show Steph - remember that one Chris Tarrant always used to show, with the Japanese people being put through all those tortures?  

Heather - my boss was a right tit when I was in the run-up to tx, too - ignore the winker! Though when I got back and told him I was pregnant his eyes filled with tears! Bizarre. So, when do you start? Have you got a ticker I now can't see because I'm replying? If not, get one!

Nix - I certainly need to go out more! Don't hibernate next time - give us the misery bit too, or we feel like crap friends!

Right - better turn in. Smooches, pooches.

xxxx


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Don't want to do a ticker as have to have another Antral Follicle count first in a couple of weeks and don't want to tempt fate into it making me a right off!

If it's OK it'll be about third week in Oct to start DR though, if AF behaves

H


----------



## Twee (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Hope it’s ok to join you!
A birdie told me that you are the business when is comes to deciphering “interesting” path results…  
Just wondering if anyone can shed some light on AMH for me… I’ve just had a rubbish day after finding out my results! My FSH was 6.5, I had approx 10 antral follicles but my impressive (not) AMH was a huge 0.4 (or 2.96) After 5 years of being told we have unexplained IF this is a bit of a turn up for the books!
Anyway I really don’t want to be all sad about it but would like to know what I’m dealing with here! We will be starting our 2nd IVF in Nov…this time at the Lister! 

Not sure if it’s a prerequisite to join this thread…but if it helps with the initiation process… I have regular waxing  !!!

Thanks in advance for your advice!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Another tough bird - I'm impressed Twee!

Just a quickie as I ought to get straight back to bed, but welcome to Team PR! I have the same sort of profile as you - FSH between 4 and 6 but AMH on the floor. If you're like me you'll not produce eggs in great quantity but you can certainly do something about the quality - which is really where it counts.

I went to the Lister before my cycle in Turkey and it's great - they treat PRs and get good results. I just preferred going abroad as once I'd done a lot of research I wanted the flexibility in drug protocols... and I wanted a holiday!

I found DHEA really helped me- do you know about it?I can send you some studies if not.

How old are you? (I'm so rude!)

xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

twee.. did not want to read and run, just wanted to say welcome to the friendliest board on ff  .. the girls here know their stuff and will give you lots of advice xx

p.s. loving your fur baby


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Steph- that's really good news   

Twee- welcome to the thread.

Morning everyone, havign a quiet day at home as really tired yesterday and need some energy before the weekend...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Rome here you come! x


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Welcome to the madhouse Twee. I haven't had my AMH tested (my con relies more on the antral count and mine was 6, FSH 6) so don't know much about it but I'm sure you'll get lots of good advice here (and distractions)



Heather


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

still only two folies. ec sat or mon will find out later today. feel v worried that I may not get to et


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Try not to worry too much Tracey - hopefully you've got two great eggs in there.  

Hope you can keep sane - it's sooo hard at this stage.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Tracey    as Mir says try not to worry, sending you lots of positive vibes


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

I have fab news!  Phone call today told us we still have 5 embies - 2 x 8 cell grade 1, 2 x 7 cell grade 1, 1 x 5 cell grade 2.

My consultant said it was up to me what I wanted to do - told him we had never got to blastocyst before so were inclined to push for it and he reassured us that four of the embies look super-quality and so we have a 99% chance of having something to put back on Saturday (my birthday!), so that's what we are going to do.

So happy - woohoo!  but still sooo nervous about it working or not!

We could technically have 3 if we really pushed (they don't like transferring 3 blastos here) but have decided to have 2 put back (if we have them  ) as there is a much higher chance of it working than when we were having tx with my own eggs. DH and I know we could not physically cope with triplets due to his sight problems and health, though we would be very happy with 2 with a lot of help from our families!  I am keeping my eye on the prize and would be happy just to get pregnant and have one healthy baby!   

*Tracey* - like Miranda said, try not to worry (I know how hard this is) hope you have tip-top eggs in there, it does only take one    We're all rooting for you!  Sending you even more                  

*Twee* - welcome to the thread! 

I have a stinking cold today  so going to take it easy, maybe go into town and look round the cathedral later 

Love to all! 
Steph xx


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh Tracey - try not to worry. As Miranda says, they should be good eggs in there. You've been on the DHEA, so remember it can't increase the quantity of eggs (obviously), but it DOES improve the quality! So while it may feel on the surface that you're in a similar position to before, you're probably not! How long have you been taking the DHEA for? 

Steph - yipeee!!! Blasts!!! This will be it for you girl - twins!!! I'm so excited for you. Try to chill and enjoy your time out there. We are all rooting for you.

Twee - welcome!! Like you and Miranda, I too have poor AMH (0.7) but good FSH. I'm taking DHEA and hoping to give the few eggs i have the best possible chance. 

love to everyone else. I'm working at home today, so off to sit in the garden in the sun and 'work' from my sun lounger! Thank god for Wi Fi.

x


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

oh, forgot to say, Droogie, I too get awful ingrown hairs from waxing AND shaving!! It looks like I have acne on my ladygarden sometimes. I've tried some spray that's supposed to prevent in growing hairs but it didn't work at all. Any ideas anyone?? I am trying to get pregnant after all


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

I just had to join the lady garden debate,

You ladies have had me laughing out loud over the last few days, I too had tried it all waxing ooooowwwww! only twice far too painful! 
Shaving, creams and plucking etc...

I've managed to stop the ingrown hairs only by stopping plucking! the more I plucked the more ACNE type spots appeared! now I shave only every 4th day and vigorously loofah inbetween!
It works for me, though have to time shaving to clinic appointments when on treatment as four days growth is not most attractive! If I shave more frequently or don't loofah daily, or indeed get tempted with the tweezers.... the dreaded in grown hairs reappear!

Just my 2 pence worth

Sx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello girls..

Please tweezers! Waxing! You really are too good.  I hate pain.  I must admit i'm not that hairy so shaving works fine for me.(when I can get down there).

Anyway..

Steph - WOW! Blasts! Thats so exciting!  Are you having 2 put back? I'm so excited for you.


Beach - I'm just loafing around today too... so you all packed?

Tracey - I'll be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for 2 corkers for you.   

Twee - Welcome!

Jo - So no ideas for your pizza faced fanny! 

Mirra - Hows your ear and everything? You all mended now?

X


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello Girls

I AM BACK!! 

I havent had a chance to catch up with the most of the content of the last few days but am finding it very funny that me having my lawn mown   before I went off to France has sparked 5 days of bush trimming tips!! 

I am in at the deep end at work but just wanted to say:

Steph - so so happy for you - got straight on the laptop last night when I got in late - was really rooting for you and was thrilled to see how things are going for you       for fab blasts!! Oh this is so exciting xxxx

Tracey - sorry not more follies but please repeat the mantra "it only takes one, it only takes one" - stay   thinking of you loads. I did read on another forum of a girl with super high fsh like me (which you do not have) who only had one, it fertilised and she got pregnant - so that is a real life story to hopefully help. 

Nix - ooh lovely to see you back - please dont disappear we all love your posts x

Linz - if you are reading masses of     and the story I told Tracey applies to you too! 

To everyone else big   - speak soon x

And yes I had a lovely time thanks - very windy but the sun was there so although I felt quite chilly at times I have definately changed colour a bit.   to be back though  

Oh Laura you just snuck in there - mmm pizza fanny - nice mental image - must just get some lunch - ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome back Ally!  Enjoy your lunch!!

Did you have good time?


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

"pizza-faced fanny" ??!!! How rude.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Welcome back Ally x

Laura-of course I'm not, still trying to decide how warm it will be there....hoe's Huey, Duey and Louie?


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Beach - I reckon it could be quite warm in the daytime but chilly at night - so expect to wear layers so that you can strip off and put on as you go in and out of the sun. I was there in September last year and it was gorgeous on most days but when it wasnt as sunny you needed a cardi/ light jacket. In the evenings I wore jeans with skimpy tops and a cardi/ light jacket and it worked out well. 

Laura - yes hon thanks I had a great lazy time - didnt move from the beach in front of hotel (felt very british covering up with sarong when wind whipped up then exposing myself when the sun shone!!) - literally got up had a pain au chocolate and coffee (YES WITH Caffeine in!!) - lay on beach - had lunch - lay on beach - had dinner - went to bed. But what was lovely was that a childhood friend of Bens was there with her husband and we hung out quite a bit so it was a good distraction. 

xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Twee - welcome to the thread.  Sorry to hear you had a cr&p day.  My take on this is that while you can get people like Jo and Miranda who have normal FSH and low AMH, I have not heard of someone with low AMH having a great antral follicle count.  Your AMH does NOT tie in with your antral follicle count (10 is fab!) and personally I would ask for a retest.  The AMH test is quite hard to do and one slight error (e.g. blood sample not being cold enough for a constant period) can throw it off whack - it is said to be only 70% accurate.  I speak from experience - I had an erroneous AMH test result! In my case it was suspected of being an error because for various reasons I unusually had 2 AMH tests done a month apart and they were TOTALLY different.  Hence I had a third test to determine which was right (actually they were both wrong and the third was my best but that's another story!).  Anyway, the clinic admitted that they usually just tested AMH once because it "doesn't fluctuate" (although I am not alone in having seen an improvement so that is also open to debate) but personally I think its margin for error means they should actually test people at least twice.  In your case, you have an indication that the AMH could be an error because your antral follicle count contradicts it, so I would ask.  If it still comes back low then don't despair because, with your FSH and antral follicle count being fine, it may well not be causing a problem.  AMH is just one test - FSH, follicle counts and a myriad of theings they DON'T KNOW are just as important and you need to see what ties in with what from all the data.  I think that, whatever your AMH, your antral follicle count is a really good sign. As you can see, Heather's consultant does not even test for AMH but relies on follicle counts.     whatever the event, I would also look at DHEA - can't do any harm!

Tracey - please don't despair!  Two follies can contain 2 eggies and that is all you need!  Remember that Swoo from this thread is pg after 2 eggs were collected and Terry's "one egg wonder" needs no further explanation.  Plus there is Ally's story too!

Steph - fabulous news on your wonderful embies!! 

Ally - welcome back!!  Hope you had a good time 

Hi to Laura, Beach, Purple, Heather, Jo, Miranda, Nix and everyone else!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Ally - one caffeine containing drink !!!!  Zita W would have words to say on that.  It's the slippery slope from there to wine to tap water and so on.  Next thing we know you'll be relaxing and enjoying yourself!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry Jo!

Beach - Should be quite warm still I think? I went to Florence in Feb couple of years ago and was nice and sunny in day tme even then.  They are fine as far as I know.. looking forward to my scan next week.. been ages. Suffering a bit today with bad back as was out for dinner last night.  

Ally - Sounds perfect

Time for lunch... hmmm what shall I have?!


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

Hi

I normally post on the Care thread even though I am currently having an NHS attempt at St Mary's  , I've had some strange results and I was hopoing some of you ladies could shed some light?

I have had 3 cycles at Care (NHS only know about two though   ) and have responded really well (I shared too) and got 14, 16 and 14 eggs, also a decent fertilisation rate (20 out of 22 kept) got a pregnancy last attempt in Jan of this year but miscarried at 7 weeks.
I finally got to the top of the NHS list and had day 3 bloods done 2 mths ago and they got my FSH at 11.2 and my antral follie count was 11.
The nurses dismissed my treatment out of hand (as my FSH was over 10) but the consultant said that taking into account my previous results he wasn't prepared to take that reading at face value.

I had to go back today for an AMH test which they have just been able to start testing for this month (I have to wait 2 weeks for the result) which apparently gives a better indicator of follicle reservfe and now they have my antral follie count at 6 (minimum of 8 needed), I am just about to call for my FSH levels just to see how that is this time around.

Can things change so quickly? Everthing was in normal ranges at the beginning of the year so much so that I could share. Now though I am to go on a co-flare protocol and be treated like a poor responder.
I am so confused.

Just some words of advice would be greatly appreciated as the nurse didn't seem to have a clue


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Doh!  Don't know how but just lost a big post  

Summary - 

Steph - over the moon for you.  Good luck Saturday.

Tracy - sorry you are disappointed with the number of follies but it does only take one.   

Miranda - I am up for a meet   

Nix - you make me laugh 

Ally - hope you had a good break.

I sent the insensitive school mum a card to say how pleased I am for her that she is pg but that I was hurt that she didn't tell me herself.  Her response has been to say nothing about it and she walked past me yesterday morning and said "Morning!" at the top of her voice.  That just infuriated me more so I did the grown up thing and ignored her  

She hasn't even had the decency to say sorry.  Even if she doesn't think she has done anything wrong it wouldn't kill her to say sorry for hurting my feelings.  She has been through secondary IF herself so you would think she would be more sensitive than everyone else.  She is clearly an oaf so I wouldn't want to talk to her anyway. 

Had my eyes lasered last Wednesday, hence my absence.  It is fabulous, I can see without glasses/lenses for the first time in about 15 years.  

Love to everyone

Lainey x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Lainey Lou x


Little Jen - can I point out that ZW would strike me off her list if she realised that I had 6 coffees, wine at lunch and dinner and drank carafes of water rather than the bottled kind - wow - way to go!!!!

A x


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Blimey!  In the time it took me to type and post about six new messages have come through. 

Iccle one - I don't know how quickly things can change but you certainly don't sound like a poor responder with those bumper harvests in the past.  Could it be a blip?  Someone more clued up than me will be along with some sound advice soon I am sure.

Ally - coffee    Steady!

Laura - how are the trio doing?  Hope you're feeling ok.

L x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi  

Sorry about the   post before.  You have all cheered me up no end (after you made me cry for being the only ones who understand). Oh dear and I thought the IF drugs hadn't affected me!

Steph.  Fantastic news that you will be going to blasts and on your birthday too.  This just has to work for you.

Twee - Hi, as you know I also post on the Lister board.  Team PR are just fabulous.  I can't think of anything to add that hasn't been said already.  I am taking DHEA and hopefully, although I won't get many eggs at least stand a better chance of being good quality.

Lainey.  That insensitive woman doesn't deserve the time of day from you.  A friend of mine had her eyes lasered a couple of years back and said it was fab - except for the fact that she could see her DH clearly first thing in the morning rather than waking up to a blurry image!!!

Ally.  So glad you had a good holiday.  At least it is nice weather today which should make you feel better about being back than if it were raining.

Iccle one.  Re minimal of 8 on anstral follicle count.  I am at the Lister and had 6 (which I was pleased about) and they didn't mention any minimums at all. I'm sure others will be able to advise you better.

Jo.  How can you be laying in the sun.  Have you moved abroad?  

I feel I can't sign off without some mention of lady gardens!  The wax I had yesterday was the least painful I have ever had - she used talc - nobody has used that before. 

Just deciding whether to have another percy pig for my pudding or a nice healthy peach.

I feel much better after reading your posts and posting myself.


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh Tracey.  We do all understand, that's what is so good about this site.  IVF is hard enough on it's own, but the drugs make you feel doolally.  It is the hardest thing I have ever done and the disappointment when it doesn't work is almost unbearable BUT people do actually get pg doing it (as Mira, LB and FF amongst others confirm) and that DHEA you have been taking will have been improving the quality of those follies no end I expect so "the one" could be in there.

Yes, that woman does not deserve the time of day.  Even the fertile school mums think she has handled the whole thing very clumsily and are not impressed.  I have lots of friends in the playground and they have been very supportive, I couldn't have coped without them.  People are funny aren't they?  One of the mums I am close to has FOUR children   and she has been so sensitive and lovely and has promised to blank the insensitive one on my behalf, bless her    Not sure I want to start world war three over it though.

 re lasered eyes.  DH in morning  

L x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Forgot to say in my last post - EC will be on Monday morning.


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

iccle one - I think it is unlikely that things go downhill that fast and that you are suddenly going to go from a really bumper responder to a poor one! I would be very wary of going by what the nurses say and wait to see the consultant.  One FSH result which is very very slightly raised could well just be a blip and your AFC of 11 was fine.  An AFC of 6 is also fine - no idea what this minimum of 8 is all about! Let us know what your latest FSH is but try not to worry too much and do ignore the nurses. 

Lainey-Lou - really sorry abotu the insensitive lady and very glad you have some supporters. 

Ally - carafes of water and not the bottled kind?  Zita would certainly strike you off for such irresponsible hedonism! 

Tracey - do remember how much you have in your favour - you can get pg cos you have managed it before; you've been taking the DHEA for egg quality and you have a couple of good sized follies!  It really does only take one!      And I would relax and treat yourself to Percy Pig!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Angel - i confess i went and brought the soundtrack   Next t/x should hopefully be about 25th October, we've started up a new Firecrackers thread on the oct/nov board, would love you to join us, you too Droogie, we'll hopefully be cycling together - i have visions of bikes and hills now, how bizarre  

Steph - go girl, you must be so excited, best birthday present ever. Vienna is so cute isn't it  

Twee - hi hun, fancy seeing you here  

Tracey - sending you lots of    for your 2 embies, you gotta be init to win it  

Jo M - I'm another tweezer myself and have found InGrow Go, australian product that soothes and stops ingrown hairs, does seem to help a bit, i suffer from them too  

Have the most bizarre butterfly dance going on in the area of my ovaries today, day 9 of cycle so i could be about to ovulate and i've had it before, but not this much, feels like i have bees in my uterus   Weird  

 to everyone xx


----------



## Twee (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Miranda…I’m not that tough really! Thanks for the welcome and your advice, I am going to start reading up about DHEA. If you don’t mind forwarding on those studies I’d really appreciate it !

Popsi…I think I might have met you on another thread back in January I remember your gorgeous fur baby photo. Our hound is currently a little on the nutty side and is very clingy…I’m wondering is he senses I’m losing the plot a bit at the moment. We are off hiking in the Scottish highlands next month so hopefully that will put him back on track!

Tracey…2 is great, they will be lovely and strong with all the effort you’ve been putting in. Heaps of luck for Monday…can’t wait to hear how you go    !

Steph…Thanks for the welcome and heaps of luck…Blasts wow that is so fantastic  !

LittleJenny…Thank you so much for a fabulously informative post. You are right it just doesn’t add up especially that I found out today I actually had 14 antral follicles. I’m going to ask the clinic what they think the explanation might be as it just doesn’t make sense. Thanks heaps for your advice  !

Fishface…Hi! Not exactly sure where I belong at the moment! Great to see some familiar faces /fur babies though! I’ve also had a weird butterfly dance thing going on …but might just be the fact that I’ve been contemplating my antral follicles a bit too much lately  !

Beachgirl…Heather…Jo…Laurab…and anyone I’ve missed…Thanks so much for the welcome  !

I feel so much better after reading all your posts and am a bit more positive. I have also just received my AFC scan report and actually had 10 on the right side then another 4 on the left. I think I’ll have to ask a few questions to get the story straight as it just doesn’t add up.

Enjoy the sunshine!


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Tracey - ONE percy pig!!!! Purrrlease! You deserve at least 1 packet.
No, i haven't moved abroad, but its pretty hot here in Devon. I had the woodburner lit this morning as it was almost frosty it was so cold, but now I've got sunburn on my chest after falling asleep in the sun!

Fishface - thank god, I thought I was the only only inclined to a spotty Mary! Where do you get the Australian stuff from? What does the packaging look like - I'll look for it in Boots. 

Ally - your hols sounded like heaven to me! Just what I need, but not much chance as have no dosh at the moment.

Lainey lou - I can't believe THAT WOMAN!!! I'll blank her too for you. That'll show her.  

Laura - You're forgiven. I need to take account of the fact that your preggers with triplets and housebound.   How are you and the 3 little ones - we haven't heard much of your news yet.

Nixx - I too LOVE your posts! Keep them coming.

Hi Purple, Beachgirl, Mirander, and everyone else. Must try and do some work now - have done f***k all today apart from 2 emails....
x


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Jo M - found loads on eBay, including wipes and lotion

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Skin-Doctors-Ingrow-Go-System_W0QQitemZ250296344732QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item250296344732&_trkparms=72%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Enjoy!

/links


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Twee - take a look at this link; confirms I'm not going out on a limb here. 14 antral follicles does not correlate with such a low AMH. I really think this needs to be retested.

http://fertilicare.co.za/faqbase/?tag=antral-follicle-count

/links


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

oohhh, thanks Fishface! Now I just need to remember DP's Paypal password!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello duckies!

Lainey - I had laser surgery too! It's a miracle..   I was minus eight in both eyes before. Mind you, my sight has deteriorated quite a bit since - I think I need glasses for computer work again.
But the joy of being able to see when you wake - I still thank my lucky stars, six years later.

Twee - LilJen's right - I didn't realise you had THAT many antrals! Cripes - you're a battery hen!   No, the AMH doesn't bear out in any way - it must be wrong.

Purple - another tweezer! Gawd, you brave lot. Do you numb the area first?

Laura - my ear is much better now! Just been scraping wax out of the wee man's lugs today - love it!

Ally - welcome back! Does the lawn still look smartish?

Iccle - your FSH ain't that high! Many clinics now treat under 15 now. It's probably just a blip, anyway - it'll be back to normal next month.

Fish - I do admire your pluck!  

Twee - I'll forward those studies the nu. Brace yourself!


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Are you all still on the topic of gardens and trimming  

Fishface - glad you got the soundtrack. DH would has to put up with my version - he's misplaced his soundtrack!   Will join you in the OCt/ Nov cycle soon once I get my dates sorted.

Jo - you catching up on all the TV that you missed? 

Twee - welcome! Not too sure about your question on AMH, but hope it all works out. 

Tracey - I've read success stories of women with only one embryo that made it. Maybe the DHEA has improved the quality. Keeping everything for EC on Monday.

Lainey Lou - we feel your hurt on insensitive comments. I've realised over time though that unless someone's gone through this larkl themselves, they won't understand the extent of our feelings. You're right about one thing though, she's not worth your time. 

Steph - thats wonderful news on your embies.   for your transfer on Saturday. Hope you and DH are relaxing and enjoying the time there. When do you get back?

Yesterday I was craving a pizza - now after having read some of the posts here, I've been put off.......  hmmmmm.....wonder why!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Been offline all day but logged in this evening to catch up. All I can say is


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hiya Nix- x x x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Yo Beachy!  All packed hon?


----------



## Karenphi (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

I wonder if I could join you? 

My name is Karen and me and dh have been ttc #2 for nearly 3 years now. We are just about to start our 4 th go at ivf when my af arrives. My first ivf was cancelled due to poor response, I had 1 follie on 225iu gonal f. My 2nd I did sp on 375iu menopur and got 6 eggs, 4 mature but only one fertilised after 48 hours, none had fertilised at 24 hours. My last go I changed clinic and did lp on 450iu gonal f and had a much better response 7 eggs 6 mature and 4 fertilised with icsi but unfortunately got a bfn. I am just hoping that it works on our next cycle but I'm starting to loose hope. 

Hope to get to know you all, although I do recognise a few faces from previous cycle buddy threads.

Take care,
Karen


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi Karen and welcome to the thread, you'll find a whole host of support and madness here. It sounds like you've had a couple of good cycles there so you can do it again girl! It must be hard after the disappointments of the past but you can do it again and your clinic will have learned a lot from your response in the past.   

Tracey - didn't want to read and run hunny, my sister used to say to me all through our tx 'You're still in the game' and you definitely still playing, it *is* a matter of quality as well as quantity and if both those eggies fertilise, it's perfect!         

I had a good day of distraction yesterday, DH and I recorded from 10am to midnight and back again today in a bit but got all my stuff done so I can just sit back and opinionate   oh, and make the tea...

A friend of mine was at a health psychology conference last week and went to a presentation on IVF and stress. Apparently stress improves sperm quality and distraction is the coping strategy for women associated with highest pregnancy rates. So girls, we need to nag our DH's as much as we can but do lots of lovely treats ourselves  

Heather x


----------



## Jal (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi all

Been working away all week and just taken me an hour to catch up on all the news and lady garden talk   

Stephjoy - good luck tomorrow!!!! and to you for Monday TraceyM!!

Well, AF actually arrived on the dot (thought my body would never get back to normal) last night, so have an appt at the clinic tomorrow at 9am for a scan and start injectionc for SP tomorrow as well. Think I had blocked it from my mind and now I can't believe I will be starting tomorrow - can't say I've been very healthy for the last month and now feeling bad as I really haven't given this my best shot, I have been doing the 'I will start being good tomorrow routine' and tomorrow never came!!! - but from today no alcohol, caffeine, lots of water etc etc dull dull dull eh but hopefully it will all be worth it!! I am TERRIFIED of going through it all again.

Well better make a start on catching up on the work emails now!!!

Jal x


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Karen - doesn't look like you have done too badly in the past; once they got your dose right you seem to have had a decent response and a decent fertilisation rate.  I don't think there is any need for you to be losing hope at all.      Have you looked into taking DHEA to give your egg quality a boost? It is a bit controversial but we have had some great results with it here.

Jal - good luck.  I think you need to look to Beans for inspriration.  She had a cancelled cycle on a low dose but once they got the dose right she had a storming cycle - 8 eggs, a couple of frosties and a BFP!!    

love to everyone else


----------



## Twee (Nov 15, 2007)

Goodmorning Girls,

LilJen…Thanks so much for the AMH link…I really hope the test was wrong and am currently trying to get in touch with my cons to get it sorted out. Being the nut bag that I am, I had already convinced myself that hot flushes were just around the corner (and not just from d/r!) Your link was the best news I’d had for a while so thank you!

Miranda…You are so funny…battery hen I wish! After so many years without delivering the goods...I’m sure I would have well and truly ended up as a chicken nugget by now! 

Angel…Thank for the welcome!

Hope everyone’s having a fab day!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2008)

Just a quickie from me, but wanted to say...

Steph - Good luck for your blast transfer tomorrow.  What a great birthday present.....being PUPO with your beanies.  Sending you lots of   

Tracey -    

Karen - Have a good time in Rome  


 to the rest of you xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi there emma!!  Not long now!

Twee -   I know its hard but try not to worry too much - your AMH really does not correlate with that number of antrals; mistakes happen in the lab, especially with difficult tests and I'm pretty certain your concultant will agree it doesn't make sense and want to repeat.


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies, it's pretty quiet in here today  

Karenphi - hiya hun  

Droogie - love the conference findings, will defo mention that when i get home, any excuse not to worry about being a cow during t/x

Steph -   and   for tomorrow  

Jal -  for starting stimms tomorrow  

I'm off for a haircut tomorrow (head) thank god, DHs friends are starting to call me sonic the hedgehog   Have a lovely day planned of FF, racing and golf on tv, with fishfinger sandwich for lunch   while DH is playing footy. Then strictly come dancing to watch in the evening, much to DHs disgust  

 to everyone


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

We are getting our kittens this evening!!!    I am so excited!!


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Thank you littlejen & dakota for sending me this thread... I have been searching about to try to find it. It's my first day on this site so I'm still finding my way around.

I'm AMH 0.1 (I know, the lowest of the low), high FSH, been told I'm premenopausal at 36, and just about to embark on the Lister Hospital, first consult is next week. I'm very glad to find this thread. I only just got the news 3 weeks ago and am still tyring to digest the shock.


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

"Please note, Fertility Friends does not endorse any type of self medication/DIY drugs administering . We ask you to seek advice from you GP/clinic on any aspects when self administering drugs of this nature without professional medical supervision/approval"


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi there Sam!! It's quiet here today but this thread is usually busy. I am hoping Ally will be along soon since she is in a similar position to you and she's not letting it beat her either!!  Her AF even disappeared for a while and she was told she had been through the menopause but she made an effort with lifestyle changes etc. and they came back!!!

I appreciate Dakota's post on not self-medicating but I suspect you'll be keen to do something to help yourself so here is the lowdown on DHEA which we are big fans of on this thread. It's adapted from an earlier post on the subject since we get a lot of questions on it here.

Here goes....

DHEA is a hormone which converts to testosterone and then to oestrogen. It has shown success in helping with egg quality in older women and younger women with diminished ovarian reserve trying to conceive. This success has been evident in both spontaneous pregnancies and IVF. The CHR updates on their website (http://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/about_chrupdate.html) give a fair bit of information about it. It has apparently been hard to complete randomised studies with DHEA because women drop out and take it so that they don't risk being randomised to the placebo. Dr. Gleicher explains this in the interview in the July 2008 CHR update. It is also worth taking a look at this study from Greece where DHEA has been used to successfully treat cases of POF. http://www.neogenesis.gr/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=70

Basically, DHEA is abundant in our 20s and then declines rapidly after 30. By 40, most of us have low DHEA levels, which is why it is touted as being helpful to a lot of "age related" problems. It's going back a bit but a 1957 Norwegian study noted that in women DHEA levels take a sharp dip at around 35. Now where have we heard that magic age before?

It is available online e.g. from www.dhea.com or the biovea website.

The CHR protocol is 75mg daily. Most of the time the "recommended" supplement dose is 25-50mg daily. I think those under 35 need to be a bit cautious about their dose and maybe start on 50mg. Those under 30 should definitely get their levels checked before taking it.

Possible side effects are similar to those of raised testosterone - acne, hair loss, facial hair etc. However, before you get freaked out, these are rare and you can always stop the second they occur! DHEA seems to affect people differently, with some people converting into excess testosterone and others not and simply having higher circulating DHEA levels so taking it is a bit of an individual experience!

In terms of how to go about taking it, it is not licensed in the UK and knowledge about it among the medical profession is very hit and miss! You could see one doctor who recommends it and then another who has never heard of it and won't recommend it. It is all very well to tell us only to take this under a doctor's guidance, but that is hard advice to follow if your doctor has either never heard of it or knows less than you do about the research into DHEA and age-related infertility! The same applies to tests - you may have to see a doctor privately if you want to keep an eye on your DHEA and testosterone levels as you take it. As far as I understand it in terms of fertility clinics - the Lister and Bridge recommend it but ARGC does not. LFC (in my personal experience) had never heard of it and asked me to send them the information!! Not surprisingly, they did not recommend it but I really wouldn't say that is because they have negative experiences - only because they were pretty ignorant about it!

What you are aiming to achieve in using DHEA is the high DHEA levels of a 25-29 year old. So being "normal for 39" is not what you want - lowered fertility is "normal for 39"!! However, you do not want your DHEA or testosterone levels to become elevated - on the high end of both is fine, too high might cause problems! Hence, if you choose to start taking DHEA, you might want to get yourself checked out after a couple of months to see how your DHEA and testosterone levels are going. That said, plenty of people don't bother with this and the doctor who took my blood draw when I got tested said that if there was a problem with excess levels, it would probably manifest itself in side effects.

I personally am taking DHEA to keep my levels as high as possible for as long as possible, without them becoming elevated. This is with a view to trying to conceive later this year and being 36! It can't hurt and it may help. I am having my levels monitored though, just to ensure I am still within the normal range, although I want to be "high normal". I have taken it for 3 months and before I started my testosterone was normal but low end. They didn't comment on that but I have since discovered that higher testosterone levels tend to be better for fertility and pre-DHEA studies actually looked at testsoterone supplements to improve ovarian function.

I think it is fair to say that we have had a lot of success stories on this thread with DHEA, both naturally and through IVF. NicksW and JenniG both had surprise spontaneous conceptions after taking DHEA and Miranda, Laura, Swoo and, most recently, Juicy, all got BFPs following DHEA treatment. In Swoo's case her FSH had been up at 23. Even those who have not yet got BFPs have generally been given a boost. On Swinny's last cycle, she got 4 eggs which resulted in 4 Grade 1 embies - sadly no BFP  but she has frosties for the first time. There may be other people I have missed. It apparently takes at least 4 months to work but I get the impression here that it can, in fact, take longer than that to really have an effect for some people. In others, it can give you a boost pretty quickly. Anyone else got any thoughts??

Obviously, it doesn't necessarily help everyone. Also, Fertility Friends does not condone self-medicating and cannot be responsible for any of the external links above. No doubt the'll repeat this when they moderate this post but I thought I would say it upfront.

Hopefully that shoudl give you something to digest before other more knowledgeable people come along with tons of support and advice!! 

/links


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello girls..

LJ - Kittens!!! Oh oh oh!!! I want some kittens too! I love kittens..... bet your playing with them now! Ohhh so jealous!  Oh yeah juts noticed the leaves are starting to fall...... whats happening with that evil coil of yours??

Sam - Welcome aboad the good ship PR! Think Jen has given you lots of info, few of the girls have been to Lister (not me) so sure they will be along to offer advice.  

Tracey - Do you have another scan or is EC just booked for Monday now?

Fish - That made me laugh... do we now need to specific what hair we getting trimmed!!?    Enjoy your day tom.. sounds fab.  Mmm fishfinger sarnie!

Emma - Any movement yet?

Is quiet on here.... hello! where are you all!!??


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- thanks for the text...how are you?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hiya beachy... when you off .. the morning?  Al packed?

I'm ok, got the most awful back and can#'t even sit at the computer for more than 10-15 mins.  Getting pretty anxious at the moment as not had a scan for weeks and sure I can feel my cervix dilating!    Still Scan now next Thurs so not too uch longer.

XX


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hiya girls

just a real quickie ... wanted to say good luck to steph    this time is your time honey x

laura.. hows the little 3  

mir .. what r u doing posting at 3am !!! your mad lol.. but i know that anyway lol, hoppe your ok and little robert is doing well x

well all your talk of lady gardens has been sooo funny lol.. i have been laughing so much at you all, but there ar some hard ladies out there.. .plucking    OMG !!!! i have to say i stick to immac lol i am a baby 

well girls.. i decided on mugs for mondays visit .. but went shopping yesterday and seen lovely white china cups and saucers... so i bought them LOL !!! i know i am weak lol... really scared now tho   but i hope this will be the beginning of our dreams, feeling good about adoption .. my next door neighbour had a little boy day before yesterday and i bought a present and made a lovely card without any feeling of tears etc like i did before .. so i think we have moved on xx

love pr girls xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

So glad you are feeling positive Pops. As for the cups realy I'm sure they won't care... she prob will just ask for a glass of water!    I actually went on a training course once (health and safety) that said i mustn't accept anything on home visits in case my clients are trying to poison me!    But I'm far too polite to refuse things.. I once had 3 visits in a row all of which has gone to the trouble of making me lovely indian snacks (I work in Brick Lane) and I thought I would be sick at the last visit but still manged to cram in a wee samosa to be polite!    Please don't be scared, I have a feeling your SW is gonna be great.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You're looking forward to a family of your own Pops - it numbs it a bit I reckon. I'd have loved to adopt - still love to - but Pete wouldn't hear of it.

Laura - I thought you had a laptop? I remember it getting more and more uncomfortable though, to compute. How big is your bump now? Pic please!

Hi LilJen!   Oooh, how are the kitties? Can we have a piccie?

Sam - welcome! Low AMH - pah! We spit in the face of low AMH on this thread! Think many of us have defied the docs - it's very possible.

Fish - Sonic the Hedgehog!   heh. Hope the hairdo is a good 'un.

Jal me darlin' - just chill out and have some womb juice! (red wine sends blood to the uterus you know). I still drank wine, coffee etc etc through my tx. You're just putting your body under stress by cutting everything out so suddenly. Moderation is the key - just drink extra water.

Karen - sounds like you've had good cycles but bad luck, chickie. It'll work in the end - you just need to keep going.  

Heather - good study!  

Right, sorry for no more personals - I have to fly out the door for a girlie night - yay!

On the morrow, birdies.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

My band new laptop has been out of action for about 3 months and the shop won't take it back, mend it, or anything... its a very sore subject! I've spoken to trading standards today who have advised me of my next step.... VERY sore subject!

I'm equivalant to about 30 weeks preg at the moment according to my midwives measurements..... still lots of growing to do. 

Enjoy your night out MIrra!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oooh girlies you are all writing too much - I just don't know where to start since I came back from France 

Mir - mmm lady garden looking ok although I find that they dont last that long  you off out? Ooh have fun wont you x

Laura - so sorry about your back hon - mine is improving gradually - big    for thurs hon - you will be fine though 

Steph - so much love to you for tomorrow!!!! So excited for you!! And a big massive  for tomorrow too!! This is one to remember! 

Emmachoc - whats up honey - is the little n on the way? 

Nix - oi you have gone all quiet again - done go leaving us again x

Littlejen - oh you are getting kittens - how lovely - you can practise being a mum on them!! I am definately better mum material since i had my 2 rescue cats to look after - they are 6 and we have had them for 4 years - very over indulged - cannot believe what I find myself saying to them  'how is mummy's little baby cat' OMG I really need help!! Sometimes I see a bubble over Bens head saying 'what is the quickest route out of here?'!!!!

Popsi - so wonderful to hear you sounding so very positive about your SW visit, it is a real inspiration to me as this is also something I would like to do in the future but I can imagine that initially it is a very hard decision x as Laura says I am sure your SW will be lovely and make you feel at ease.

Fish -  the hair sounds great - dont go changing!!!  Your day tomorrow sounds wonderful - the fishfinger sandwich sounds like your signature dish  and as for strictly - there will be many men around the country in pain tomorrow night!!!

Tracey - how are you love? Great to hear that you have EC on Monday - I will be  for some big fat juicy eggs for you x 

Droogie - love the phsycology!!!

Beachy - have a wonderful time - you deserve it hon 

Hello Twee, Angel, Jo Mac, Jal

Last but not least Sam!! I am so sorry to welcome you under such difficult circumstances.  I completely understand the shock and grief you must be feeling at the moment. 

Yep I am famous on here for having a hide like a rhinosaurus!! I was told back in January that I had gone through my menopause (after an FSH of 40, AMH of 0.1 and an antral follicle count of 4 and missed periods for 4 months). I was told this at Hammersmith hospital and then again at UCH ACU. Obviously devastated but pig headed and determined I set out to prove the buggers wrong! I started acupuncture, stopped smoking, stopped drinking, changed diet, started yoga etc (please read first posts by clicking on my name and then 'read last posts of this person' in my profile). In April my periods returned and my fsh went down to 13. Since April my fsh has continued to fluctuate up and down but my periods have been between 28 & 35 days. My current regime is not as strict as it was, I now allow myself some chocolate (too much at the mo), odd glass of red wine, very rare coffee. I am doing the acupuncture once a fortnight, am doing chinese herbs (must do them more regularly - have been a bit slack) and have been doing DHEA 75mg since beginning of July (just cut down to 50mg). I have also been using a clearblue fertility monitor as I wanted to try and establish if I was ovulating or not - last month I did - this month I didnt. My plan is to wait until after a trip to New York in October before go back to the Lister to try IVF 2 (I tried first in June - my fsh had shot up to 39 and my follies stopped growing at 14mm so it was cancelled, very sad but cycles vary so much from month to month I am hopeful of a better result) by this time I will have been on the DHEA for 4 months so will have a clear idea if it has worked or not. If I dont respond well to the IVF drugs again then i will consider doing a natural IVF/ trying naturally (which I am also trying at the moment). I have an appointment next friday at the Lister to discuss how to approach the next treatment, I am seeing Jaya - who are you seeing? I didnt have the best experience as my cycle had to be cancelled but I LOVE the Lister, they are the best for girls in our situation and I have been seen by Hammersmith and UCH and both those experiences were pretty bad. So well done - you have found the right place and I believe that if anyone can help - they will.

I am now on CD32 and hoping my period comes soon . I have read lots of stories about ladies with very high fsh who have stopped their periods for months sometimes years who have fallen pregnant - these are real life stories not 'friend of friend of friend' fables!! So I figure that we are in with a good shot since we are still having our periods no matter how irregular. I think the irregular periods and high fsh are a sign of a certain amount of ovarian dysfunction, meaning that they have a bit of a mind of their own but that they are still able to produce eggs.

Sorry for waffling on and on but just wanted to give you an idea of my position and my approach to it, tell me more about your situation and ask as many questions as you like, i may not have the answers but I would love to help if I can and to cut a long story short - I believe that I can get pregnant with my own eggs (obviously have despondent days too ) and cannot wait to waltz into Hammersmith and UCH with my biological baby on my hip!!! I may be crazy but I need to give my eggs a chance and that is what I intend to do!!!! I dont know much about your situation but it sounds pretty similar so maybe that can be you too!!

I am sorry that you have had to find us here but hopefully we can help each other - swap tips etc!!!

^Cuddle​^

A x


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello Ally 

Your my hero!! Wow I can't believe you went from loosing AF to finding her again just with lifestyle change. I only was diagnosed 3 weeks ago.... By the end of week one I was doing Chinese Herbs (Zhai Clinic), Acupunture, have ordered DHEA from the US, am taking multivitamins, COMPLETLEY changed my diet - no coffee, no alcohol, trying to avoid white flours etc. I'm on holiday this week but when I get back to London next week I'm starting yoga also and real excersise. ... 

I called the doc on the phone to get my AMH result, and was honestly expecting to hear something like "maybe you've been under stress lately that's why your periods are irregular". Not, your chances of having another child are close to zero - oh and by the way your going into menopause at 36 so you better start thinking about HRT and thinking about depression, heart disease, breast cancer, dementia etc etc!!  BTW - I'm not sure all these things actually apply to POF I think it's my stressed over active imagination and too much web searching.......

I'm still having my AF - albiet only every average 19days which apparrently is a classic sign of premenopause (I'm soo happy to hear you have managed to have a longer cycle). 

I'm determined to do whatever I can to get pregnant, and to delay this menopause business for as long as possible - here's aiming for menopause at 55years! I do have moments when I feel positive about it all, but to be honest most of the time for the last 3 weeks I've hardly been able to drag myself out of bed.  

On monday I'm meeting with a POF specialist - not fertility specialist, to find out what this really all means from a health perspective for me, and Wednesday it's my first appointment at the Lister. I'm meeting Marie Wren.  I've had a follicle scan, found 3 follicles on my right and 2 on my left.  I use the Ovulation sticks each month, and sometimes it detects a LH surge, but I'm also charting my temperature to see if I get the rise afterwards (progesterone, supposed to confirm I'm realising an egg), but I'm not getting it. Maybe I'm not doing it right 

What's the clearblue monitor? Is this something better?? I can't believe there is something out there I'm not doing yet! My day is aaaalll about making teas, popping pills, finding something I can eat and avoiding all the things I can't... oh and being addicted to finding research on the web.  

I've ordered a book from a woman in Canada called "preventing menopause".... no-one else seems to have heard of it but I'll let you know how it goes 
Am flying back to London tomorrow so will probably be offline until Sunday.  OK Long email - sorry everyone!

Sam
PS I'm soo jealous of all of your kittens! I adore cats, always had one as a kid, but DH won't hear of it!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Ah good to hear from you - have a good hol and chat when you are back - just out of interest who is your pof specialist?? I havent heard of one before - I saw a menopause specialist. Sorry to ask but what was your fsh.
A x


----------



## iccle one (May 9, 2006)

What should you have checked if you are going to take DHEA?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

*[fly]HAPPY BIRTHDAY STEPH!!!!!![/fly]*

And the best of luck for those fabulous blasts getting put back in today - ray! 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)




----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

[fly]HAPPY BIRTHDAY STEPH!![/fly]​
[fly]MASSES OF GOOD LUCK TODAY!![/fly]​


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Clearly not that great at the special effects!!!!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

GOOD LUCK STEPH FOR YOUR TRANSFER TODAY

AND HAVE A VERY HAPPY SPECIAL BIRTHDAY


----------



## Twee (Nov 15, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY STEPH!!!

                                              Lots of luck for your transfer today  !!!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Awww thank you! 

a quick update from me - my transfer went very smoothly - the best one I ever had (out of 6)! and I am now PUPO with 2 blastocysts on board  - one expanding blasto and one hatching blasto, both grade 1. We also still have another 2 blastos - Stepan said they will decide whether they will be frozen tomorrow morning.

Am sooooo happy to have got this far  (I have to say this cycle has been completely different from any that I had before with my own eggs - but was so nervous when I went to clinic earlier that there might be nothing to put back I was almost throwing up!  ) - it has definitely been the best birthday present I ever had! 

Resting up now, and flying home tomorrow afternoon 

Thanks for all the support and PMs - love my FFs so much! 

Steph xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Cripes - those sound like seriously good embryos Steph! Are you ready for twins? 

What a marvellous birthday pressie - have a good positive 2WW!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

OMG Steph this is so so great - ditto what Miranda says  !

Have a wonderful PUPO birthday - life begins at................ 

Hi Miranda - did you go out last night?

Iccle one - I didnt get anything checked before starting with the DHEA but I did get my Testosterone and DHEA levels checked 7 weeks into taking it, I just wanted to check that my levels were not getting too high as I understand that this could mess a little with my ovulation (not the case for most but I have dysfunctional ovaries at the best of times). My testosterone came back low end of normal and my DHEA came back high end of normal. I reduced my doseage from 75 -50mg at this point. Hope this helps.

Sam - the clearblue monitor is a machine that you use to monitor both LH and estrogen - you pee on sticks for approx 10 days per month and the monitor picks up first the estrogen rising (as the follicle grows) and then the LH (when the egg is about to be released) to be fair it doesnt say that you are definately releasing the egg but gives a good indication (and is much better for us as our LH can be a bit all over the place) which is good enough for me as I have seen girls on an American POF website use this with great success. Having said that I think that having sex every 2-3 days is the best possible way of getting a result and I just wanted to see what was going on in there - I may revert to plain old BMS soon as there is jsut too much to think about!! 

Hey Laura hon - how are you today? How is your back?  

A x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Happy Birthday Steph hone!  And congrats on your fab blasto birthday present! 

And now... welcome to the 2 week w***

When's test date hon? Just asking as I need to figure out how to do the fancy all singing all dancing posts by then as I reckon we'll have something to celebrate!

xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2008)

Steph - Those blasts sound great.  Sending you lots of    that they're very sticky ones    Have a lovely birthday


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

oooohhh Steph! your embies sound fab! and now they are in the best place possible! 

Congrats on being PUPO and HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

Enjoy the rest of your time there and safe flight home for you, hubby & two little ones on board!

Sx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello All,

Steph - Posted on other thread but forgot to say HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!     

Ally - Back is ok when I am laying down its just so dull.  Am ok for about 10 mins walking and then it hurts and if I god forbit attempt going anywere i.e out for dinner where I have to sit up for over an hour I am laid up the next day.    Must not moan... only 3 more months of laying in bed...  

Mirra -How was night out?

LJ - Hows the kitties.... I need pictures please!

Bit low today, I've already cried twice! Feeling really fustrated that I have so much to do and can't do anything.  Tim has gone out on his bike and so I'm home alone again... was hoping for some company.  I said to him i was hoping he would stay in with me as been on own all week and he said ' well you should have thought of that before you got pregnant'!!!    Like I thought I'd get preg with triplets with my 5% chance of getting preg! Think he regretted it stright after mind... 

Gonna go finish off painting the window frames now... started it weeks ago!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Mirra little Bobster looks fab on those ** video's! Couldn't work out how to leave a comment on them so had to come back here!

XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura-   wish you lived closer, move to Yorkshire    can't believe he came out with that....do you think he'll change once they're here?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I thought he'd cange if I was pregnant!  He does keep saying 'well I won't be able to go out on my bike once they are here' so maybe... but I won't hold my breath!

I wish we were closer too!

Are you not meant to be in Rome??


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

We go tomorrow....  just got cases sorted now.

Hopefully he'll adhere to that, maybe he's just having the last of his free time now!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

To be honest we never have lived in eash others pockets I'm normally out and about too, just at the moment I'm not and I'm only ok on my own for a so long then  start to go a bit  .  Not really feeling all that confident going out on my own any more either.. I get dizzy and out of breath so quick now.  

Oh Rome tomorrow... lucky ole you... I'd love a weekend away!  I keep thinking of our little weekend away to FLorence... was a beautiful city and very romantic.... ah!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon Ladies,

LittleJen - where have those piccies got to, i need to see little babies cats, my big fat cat is led on the sofa next to me  

Ally - i'm as bad as you with the cat talk, the names i call my cat are nausiating, DH always looks at me as if to see 'PLEASE STOP' when i tell the cat to go and see 'Daddy'. At least we're getting some good practice  

Popsi - good luck with the SW on monday hun - you'll have no problems. We're all looking at you for inspiration, i'm not adverse to the idea further down the line if need be either  

Miranda - good night out my dear, you were up mighty early, or were you just getting in  

Laura - sending you lots of cyber  , i'm sure i wouldn't be able to get my arms around your increasing midrife  

Steph - Happy Birthday sugar, got all   reading your post, so happy for you hun  

Now feeling alot lighter and looking less like sonic the hedgehog  

Sat in front of the TV with the golf on, betting on the horses, lovely life, have to make the most of it, if we get our little babba then weekends will never be the same  

Didn't think i'd be drinking this weekend, but i think we may be going to a 21st party tonight, they have a bucking bronco, must give DH a talking to before we go about that  

Weather's lovely here, looks like summer, and i'm indoors on the laptop, watching the TV, naughty girl  

Enjoy your weekends


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Are you worried about his nadgers on the bronco, Fish?  
Nah - I was up nearly all night with Robert. He's had such a good week a bad night was coming I guess!

Maybe you could put his bike on eBay just before you're scheduled to have the section, Laura? I think you can schedule a sale for only a few pence - you would have to sell it then, and tell Tim the cash was needed for prams!

Ally - I did go out, but only for a meal with the gals. Public transport round here's so dire I have to drive! 

Steph - where are you going for your birthday? Out for a meal?

xxxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Steph - fantastic news PUPO girl what a wonderful birthday present.  I hope you had a good flight back and are now settled at home .  When is your OTD?

Mirander.  I hope you had a good girly night out.  Did you get a good night sleep when you got in or did robert put paid to that?

Laura, you moan as much as you like.  I think it is easy to feel that if you are lucky enough to be pg then you can't moan but that is not true.  You have more reason to moan than anyone, it can't be easy carrying 3.  You just need to get DH to remember that.

Hi Aly.  Nice to have you back

I am feeling very nervous about EC on Monday, not the procudure, but that I have ovulated and there will be no eggs.  My follies were 16 and 17.5mm on Thursday.  On my last tx they when I asked whether I should stimm for longer they said it could cause the follies to get too big and be useless.  I have stimmed for 3 more days since my last scan.
I have to inject my ovitrelle at 10.30 tonight.
Can anone give me some PMA.  I don't know what is wrong with me, I am usually such an optimist.

My poor little Max did something to his neck today.  He was bouncing on a trampoline at a friends house and didn't seem to do anything there and then but 10 mins later was screaming that his neck hurt.  I ended up taking him to a chirpractor who sorted him out (although it terrified him).  He is now to frightened to lay down to go to sleep so he is asleep propted up on pillows in my bed.  Poor little thing.


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Tracey - glad your cycle's gone well and you've got two eggs to look forward to.  I don't know why your old clinic panicked you like that but I was told at the Lister this time that follies can get to 30mm!  All mine were well over 20 at ec.  It's natural to worry when you're this close to unloading the cargo so to speak, it would put anyone on edge.  But you'll be fine. 
Sorry about Max's neck, poor sausage, hope he's more settled tomorrow.  Thank goodness you had a chiro on hand to sort him

Steph, many happy returns dearest!       
It's so exciting that you're PUPO!! I have a feeling that this time next year...you will have your hands full, and I don't mean of birthday presents!! 

Miranda, sorry you had a sleepless night but great news that Robert had a good week.  hope your ear is all better and the ABs did some good. 
Beachgirl, bon voyage, have a fab time in Rome
Fishface, hope no injuries sustained on the bronco tonight!  
Ally glad you had a good time in France and well done for triggering such a fascinating topiary debate  
Laura, sorry you've been on your tod today, did Strictly Come Dancing help, or that hilarious programme before 'hole in the wall'??

Hello and goodnight to everyone else...I'm cream crackered!!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

thanks juicy, you have reassured me.


----------



## Kitty31 (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi all,

Hope you don't mind me gatecrashing, just wanted to know from the ladies that have a high FSH, if you have had a bpf and what was your FSH level (at highest) and your AMH result if you had one taken.  

Can I also ask about DHEA..Is it tablet or injection, do you need a prescription, what tests are you advised to have prior to and during, has it significantly reduced your FSH (I'm over 100)?  Would you need to have IVF when taking it or is it possible that a natural cycle could work?  Can't think of any other questions but whatever info you can give on it would be appreciated.

Thanks so much for your help.

Kittyxxx


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Sorry I havent been keeping up with you peeps 

Just wanted to say 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY STEPH and lots of   and


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Just quickly popping in as not quite awake yet!

Welcome Kitty - I am afraid that I cannot offer you an amazing success story as I have low amh 0.7 on big scale 0.1 on little scale and my fsh has been 63 at highest 2 years ago and lowest 13 in April. I am not yet pregnant but I am giving it my very best shot. I have read some quite amazing stories about ladies getting pregnant with very high fsh, for example I read on an american site about this lady who had pof - she had not had a period for about a year, she went to take part in an american study on POF and when she was scanned they discovered she was pregnant, her fsh was in the 90's I think! So it is clearly possible.

Here is the post:

_I am at the NIH study for POF, and yesterday morning during the ultrasound appointment, I found out I am about 8 weeks pregnant. Talk about exciting--and ironic! Anyway, I am still at the study (it's over tomorrow), and I wanted to share this exciting news and let y'all know that this kind of miraculous thing certainly can happen. I was taking Vivelle-dot .1 mg and Prometrium on the calendar schedule recommended by NIH when I must've gotten pregnant. I was not trying to conceive, and the whole thing was a big surprise! Dr. Popat at the NIH said they have been finding increasing numbers of women with POF who are getting pregnant while using Vivelle-dot, and in fact, they are conducting a study on it at NIH.

The NIH POF screening protocol is absolutely incredible (I would say that even if I hadn't discovered such exciting news for myself.), and I have never had such attentive, enthusiastic, comprehensive care--certainly not for POF! I highly recommend it.

Before this news, I had FSH levels of 95 several months apart and was diagnosed in March of this year. At that time I had an ultrasound where the doctor found no follicles and said my ovaries were basically a barren wasteland. So there's hope!

Thanks to all of you for being so supportive and inspirational to me!

Kristin
_

I am taking DHEA, I have been taking it since July, I took 75mg initially and after 6 weeks lowered to 50mg as I thought it was making me a bit emotional. You take it in tablet form, it is not available on prescription in the UK, you have to get it from America, the sites that have been recommended are www.biovea.com and www.dhea.com. It has not been approved for use in the UK and although alot of us girls on here have been taking it Fertility Friends does not condone or promote its use  I have not had my fsh taken so I cannot tell you if it has reduced and if so by how much but I am praying for my AF at the moment CD36 and hoping to get going with IVF again in November so will have a clearer idea of its effect if any then.

LittleJenny has posted some really really good stuff on DHEA on this thread - have a look back over her posts and you should find it easily.

I also came across this Greek study - which I take a bit with a pinch of salt as I dont know anything about the clinic - but very interesting x http://www.neogenesis.gr/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=70

I didnt have any tests before I started but had my DHEA and testosterone tested after 7 weeks and my DHEA was high end of normal and my testosterone was low end of normal so I reduced the dhea to 50mg. I dont think everyone does it and some just wait to see how they feel and then adjust the doseage.

Good morning everyone else!!

A X


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey EBW - hello - long time no speak - hope you and your little one are well x


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sorry I havent posted for ages I am more of a lurker so to speak on the threads. I am finding the whole IF so hard. AF has arrived this weekend so I am feeling very emotional and very arguementative with DH he says he doesn't know how to handle me when I am like this, I just go into an emotional ratty wreck. But he is worried about me. I just feel like a failure. We have been trying for 6 years now and many fertility treatments later. I would have thought it would have happened by now. I know I am a mummy to an angel and even this morning I said to DH that I wanted to be a mummy to my baby angel meaning ....... yep...  I just feel so low at the moment. Don't worry I won't do anything silly although have thought about it. But hey whose gonna look after my DH, cook his tea etc. And who is he gonna make the cup of teas for.  

I am sorry to be a burden on you all just wanted to talk to someone who knows what I am going through.

Sonia xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey Sonia - so sorry you are feeling so very low today. Just really wanted to say that we all know what those days can feel like, sometimes it feels like you need to much strength to ride out those times, but you can and you will and you will get through this and come out the other side. I was very very low recently and decided to see a counsellor, would you/ have you considered this? I have only been a few times but I think it has really helped me. I have chosen to go to a counsellor who has a special knowledge of IF here is a link if you need it http://www.bica.net/counselling-requests. I see from your sig that you are about to start treatment again, I wish you well on this tx and hope that this is the one for you.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ach, Sonia - you're not alone. I certainly have said to my DH that I just wanted to die - no one realises the strain you're under until you suddenly crack and they're left scratching their heads.

You MUST go to your GP about this, and take your DH to tell him/her what's happening at home. My DH marched me to the quack's, who signed me off work for a month. But I didn't insist on counselling - I wish I had now.

You've got a tx coming up soon - you have to get yourself mentally ready for it, so please get some help with these feelings right away.

Big hugs in the meantime - we're always here.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Miranda - please make me get of my gargantuan bottom and go out into the sun!!!! X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's lovely out there! And how, pray, will that bottom get ANY smaller if you don't get off it? *spanks Ally*

Better? You up and out yet?


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

I have my shoes on - I am off to the park to feed the ducks!! Thanks for that Mum x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Afternoon,

Lovely day!  Went o visit my mother this morning.. boring! But got me out for an hour or so.  No sign of the Tim... phone switched off too.. *******.

Anyway...

Sonia -   Its crap.. no getting away from it. Feeling any better now?  

Mirra - I watched a crappy channel 5 prog other day about women getting revenge and lady on there put her hubby's sports car on ebay as  buy it now for 99p!  

Ally - How were the ducks?

Steph - Hope your home safe and sound now with your precious wee ones?

XXXXx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey Laura - Ducks were just great - I really enjoyed it - would have enjoyed it more with a little'n in tow but there you go!! Sorry Tim has been absent today - off on his bike? Ben has 2 bikes - he is talking about buying no. 3 - all in a one bed flat   drives me absolutely mental x

Mir - hope your having a lovely sunny day down there in the west country and thanks for the good spanking earlier  

Steph - welcome home with your precious cargo! Hope we can help keep you sane over the next couple of weeks!  

Tracey - so sorry to hear about your little'ns accident - hope he is feeling better today x I have everything crossed for your ec tomorrow hon - what time?? I think you will be pleasantly suprised x 

We are having a BBQ so I had better help ben or it will be incinerated!! 

Love to all 

A x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

And Sonia - hope you are feeling a lot better this afternoon x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi girls

just a real quickie.. want to say thank you all for your lovely kind words

i have had a lovely day today been to my friends little boy <4 months old > christening, 2 months ago i could never have faced such a day, but today i thoroughly enjoyed myself and had lovely cuddles with a lovely little baby lots

c u later girls. xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Popsi - Good luck for tom!  

Ally - Glad you had fun with  the duckies!!

Just for the record I did not call tim in my last post a 'pooper trooper'?? What on earth does that mean.. I used a much harsher word!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I thought that was imaginative Laura!  

Good luck for tomorrow Andrea! Hope the SW isn't too scary...

Ally - your afternoon sounds lovely and relaxing!

Tracey - the best of British for tomorrow! Hope you're unexpectedly bristling with a big batch of eggs, or two monster good 'uns.  

xxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

tracey.. wishing you all the luck for tomorrow, hope you get a lovely surprise xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Popsi hon - masses of good luck tomorrow for your SW visit! Heres to the start of something really wonderful for you and your DH


----------



## sharonlondon (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi girls, 

I had my first appointment yesterday at the London Women's Clinic and unfortunately, it wasn't good news.

The doctor said she didn't think IVF was right for me as my ultrasound showed just 3 antral follicles (immature follys that develop each month before one becomes dominant). Apparently there should be 2 or 3 times that number. The low number suggests I wouldn't respond well to IVF drugs and would probably not produce enough eggs. It also means my fertility levels are quite low.

It's all come as quite a shock and I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself at the moment. Anyway, I need to decide what to do next. I have an appointment at the Lister on the 29th but am now dreading it 

Any advice or suggestions would be very welcome. Best of luck to everyone.

Sharon x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Sharon, one of the more experienced/knowledgeable girls on this thread will be able to help you.

Thanks girls for all your good luck messages for EC tomorrow.  I am getting more and more nervous.

Popsi - good luck for your SW visit tomorrow.

Sonia.  Your poor thing.  It must have been just awful losing a baby so late in pg and to have gone through so many BFN's since.  I can't offer any words to make you feel better but I definately think you should try some counselling if you haven't already.

I need to get sorted out for tomorrow.  Max is at his grandparents as we have to get up v early to get to the Lister.
DH just admited that he hasn't taken any of the multi vits he took for three months up to last tx since the last.  Why do men (sorry if I am generalising) only do anything if they are nagged constantly.  I just hope his sperm is as good as last time so any eggs we do collect fertilise.


----------



## LV. (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Mind if I join you? I've just found out that I have a low AMH and I'm 34. Gutted! My partner and I were trying for IVF/ ISCI and PESA at the Eastman UCH. As most of the attentions has been centred around DP this far and I was a tad shocked that at 34 my results were not favourable. I had a total of 5 follies, FSH of 10 and AMH of 2.8.

The clinic basically said I was unsuitable for IVF treatment and sent us packing. We're going to try another clinic for a second opinion as I think the reason this clinic has such good results are because they turn down any "undesirables". That's what I'm hoping anyway.

Has anyone got any recommendations of London clinics that might not worry about my test results?

Thanks for reading


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Ladyverte.  I would recomend the Lister in London.  They don't seem to worry about your AMH or FSH.  They are very honest.  They told me that I don't have a great chance but are happy to treat me.  My AMH is 0.5 and FSH was 10.
I have EC tomorrow with only 2 follies (I know some clinics woudl cancel with only 2 folicles).

Quite a few ladies here have gone abroad and all seem happy with their choices.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Steph - well done on those blasts hun! They sound the best ever    Hope you are home safe now.
Tracey - good luck for tomorrow!  
Sonia -    glad you have come back to us. Sorry you have been feeling so down. Hopefully MFS will do their thing for you. Is that a change of clinic? Be positive about your next go   
LB - I couldn't do much when I was pregnant and then you don't have time to do anything when you have a baby! So in your case it might not get any easier!   Hope you are all well. New pic soon??
Ems - any happenings yet?
LJ - when is kick off for you on the conception front??
Beach - enjoy Rome hunny  
Mirra - hope Bob is back to normal sleep tonight. Ems had 3 sleep throughs in a row so I'm secretly hoping we have cracked it. The first one was when I was in the spare room though and I woke up at 7am in a panic as Dh hadn't come to get me!   Love the bouncer pic  
Lady - if they won't treat you change clinic - your chances may be a bit less but deffo not beaten with those figures! FSH 10 was my 'low' reading! The lister may be good for you - but the others know more about this.
Pops - hope the china works out OK for tomorrow.
Love to all I've missed - loads of newbies but I'm rubbish at remembering these days!
Been away for weekend. Baby massage, jabs, weigh in and 2 friends visiting next week - good job for matty leave!
Nicks


----------



## Kitty31 (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks Ally1973 for your reply.  Just another question, I'm on HRT at the moment (borderline osteoprosis), do you know if I started DHEA would I have to stop taking the HRT?

Thanks again and hi to all

Kittyxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Sharon - dont dread the Lister - I am sure they will look after you. I have only 4 antrals and they are happy to try and treat me and I have sky high fsh!! Try to stay calm until 29th and I am sure they will make you feel better about things x 

Tracey - Re men - they are the most stubborn load of buggers sometimes - Ben will not under any circumstances do the vit thing citing that he "has a very health varied diet and that vitamins are not necessary" well maybe not to him but I would prefer, given my lack of potential follicles, that he just covered all the bases god dammit!!!   Good luck hon x

Ladyverte - there is only one answer I can give you in the UK - THE LISTER!! They are very experienced in dealing with difficult cases (undesirables!!  ), very sensitive and caring. I had some experience of UCH and would not go back there if they paid me - they do have good results but as you had thought this is because they make sure they dont take on any tricky cases! As Tracey says there are also clinics abroad where girls have had great results. 

A x

Oooh Nicki you snuck in there - sounds like you have been very busy! I was thinking about Emma too - not a peep for a few days ? x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Has anyone got a mobile for Emma to keep us updated? Mirra/LB - you are usually team leaders on the communication front??
Good luck Emms if anything is happening - you know you can't not log in for a day when bubs is due any minute - or we start speculating!  
NW


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

just to let you know I am now home safe and sound - journey was fine but have had a really scratchy throat all day and keep coughing, one of those stupid choking little coughs - which probably isn't so good for my little embies! 

*Tracey* - hoping so much that you get some lovely eggs tomorrow at EC - Good Luck hon!   

*Popsi* - good luck with the SW visit!   

*Sonia* - so sorry you are feeling so low sweetheart  - it's so, so hard but I agree with the others, you really should be getting some help for the way you are feeling, maybe go to your GP (if you haven't already) or seek IF counselling - is there any on offer at your clinic? - many clinics offer this as a free service if you need it  Hope that you are soon able to feel    about your next try in November, and we're all here for you. 

Welcome to the newbies!! 

Really, really tired so sorry no personals - eyes stinging/eyelids drooping so going to bed very soon (nice to be home in my own bed - yay!) - lots of love to all and thanks for all the support and birthday messages - they meant a lot! 

Steph xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome back steph - I too am knackered - just wanted to say I sometimes find a spoonful of honey stops the coughing if it is tickly/ scratchy. Benylin is also great (but maybe thats not ok if you are pregnant??) - just a couple of tips - mind you your embies wont mind a bit of coughing I am sure!!! Hope you have a great kip x


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm still here!  Nothing seems to be happening yet, unfortunately.  Got an antenatal appointment this afternoon so will beg the doc to try and help me get things started.  I just want this baby out now.

Popsi - Sending masses of    for SW visit today  

Tracey - lots of    for you too.  I hope you get some good 'uns.  IKWYM about men and vits - I used to have to lay the vits out for DH every morning, otherwise he'd forget to take them.  I used to feel like his mother  

Nickster - Your life seems very busy.  Hope Emily has cracked the sleeping and is now a 12 hours a night gal!  Are you going back to work?

Sonia - Sorry to hear you're feeling down.  I know it's no consolation, but I think most of us have been where you are now mentally.  IF sucks.  Mira's right, please go the docs as you shouldn't have to feel like this   

Ally - How was the bbq?  What did you have?

Laura - Hope 'Pooper Trooper' Tim is back from his mammoth bike ride.  Do you have a scan this week?

Steph - Glad you're home safely.  Hope the throat's better today and your embies have snuggled in nicely.  

Hello to the rest of you


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I feel like my dh's mother most of the time!

on my way to the lister and I still can't keep off ff.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning dears!

Robert has actually slept through! I'm actually sitting here waiting for him to wake! think it's just a blip though - he has a cold. Thank heaven for nasal aspirators! Ew.

Nicks - THERE you are! I've missed you petal. Hope Emily's going to carry on this trend - hurrah for sleeping!

Emma - you could have four more weeks yet - hang on in there! I found the last few weeks the hardest of all - it's so close and you've got nothing to do but worry. Have you been doing the traditional things to hurry it up?
Has anyone got your mobile, chick? Shall I PM you mine for birthing news texts? 

Steph - your embryos are already taking your juices - that's why you're run down!   Hope you feel better soon.

Ladyverte - is that AMH in pmol or ng/L? Either way your figures aren't so bad. I had four-six antrals, and AMH of 0.69 but FSH 4-6. They're only indicators. The Lister, or the Jinemed in Turkey will both treat you.
Funny, but the Lister and the Jinemed have better stats even though they treat us poor responders...

Sharon - same to you! Don't be scared of the Lister. Hopefully you'll get Jaya Parikh - she's wonderful. But you're in safe hands there.

Ally - hello!

Tracey - best of luck birdie!

And the rest of you - what are you doing still in bed?

xxxxxx


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Tracey, Best of luck with egg collection today. And just keep in mind, its about the quality. Hope you get the most perfect eggs today. Sorry about DH though - Men are like that. They call us nags, but they won't get far with things unless they are nagged!  

Miranda - should you not be in bed snoozing if the little one doesn't want to get up yet. This was your chance of a lie- in!!!

Emma - I hope for your sake the baby gets restless in there and gets out soon.

Stephjoy - Congrats on being PUPO. 2 perfect embies, right where they should be. 

Hello everyone else


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Tracey - thinking of you today - I hope EC goes well.... 

Popsi - Good luck today!! I really really hope it goes well hun.  

Steph - Congratulations!!!!!!! I'm soooo pleased for you. 

speak later,

jo x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hiya girls,

Sharon/ lady - Welcome... as the others said neither of you sound like no-hopers to me...and we have have lots of preg no-hopers on here anyway!!  

Emma - How you doing?  Yes got a scan on Thurs. Hope all ok in there... 

LJ - where are you? Stil playing with them kittens?

Nicks - Busy girl! I'll do another pic if all ok after scan.. its another one of my crazy supersitions I've developed!  

Tracey - Hope all done and your follies were all double yolkers!!   

Steph - Glad you home safe.  

Jo - Hows the TV? 

Mirra - Oh fab sleeping through!!  

Popsi - How did it go? Hope you got some decent biccies in!

Aly - How you feeling hon?

Hello to all I've missed. XX


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Tv is fab thanks laura.  

DP is out tonight - i have a night in front of the tv planned for tonight - it's still a bit of a novelty.


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

Miranda - no bucking bronco rides for DH (not that i saw anyway), yes his cargo is too precious and he did have a hugo boss tshirt on and i said i'd kill him if he wrecked it  

Tracey - good luck for EC today hun, let us know how you got on  

Popsi -   you had a good visit, did the crockery go down well  

Steph - welcome home my dear, glad to have you back in old blighty  

Had a lovely weekend, hair now looks better, not sonic the hedgehog anymore. Ended up going to the 21st birthday party on sat night, thought i'd stick to the vino and only have a few, that didn't happen and had a thoroughly enjoyable and drunken evening, got to bed after 3  Yesterday was a painful day, danced so much sat night that even standing up hurt, haven't had that kind of exercise for a long time   Just been looking at photos on ********, they get decidedly dodgy as the evening wears on  

Told DH that enough is enough, that's it with the   now, have to be t-total again before t/x starts   This time if i'm obstaining, so is he  

  to everyone xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi girls .. visit not till 4.30pm !!!!


----------



## Juicy (Jan 23, 2008)

only 90 mins to go Popsi!! hope all goes well and that you even begin to relax and enjoy it - you never know!!  best of luck

Tracey - looking forward to hearing good news from you when you've come round


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi All

Just wanted to say a massive GOOD LUCK for the visit Popsi - I expect you will charm the pants off em!!!  

A x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all and

GOOD LUCK POPSI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

And the countdown begins! One hour remaining, teams, ONE HOUR... 

I'm sure you'll be so used to their visits soon you'll wonder what you were worrying about, Popsi!

Fish - so you lived up to your screen name on Sat? Oh dear. However I've always maintained that a few drops of womb juice is good for tx. No need to cut it out completely!

Angel - I know, I should have carried on sleeping, but was so knacked last night I was asleep by ten - therefore I had the full eight hours! (Apaprt from getting up at 2.30 just to look at him and check he was ok...)

Laura, Jo - what are you up to today? 

I'm off out with the doggles once I've prepped din-dins and ran the bath.

Tracey - are you awake yet? Hope everything went well.

Hi Nix!

xxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Miranda - more worryingly DHs friends call me 'sponge'. The social activities will most definitely be toned down if not cut out completely, but as they say a glass doesn't hurt now and then, and as i have lining issues, could be quite beneficial   That's not what i'll be telling DH though


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

Fishface - a woman after my own heart!!!  I had one too many g and t's on friday night and ended up passing out on the bathroom floor clutching the toilet.     Oh dear. Not very dignified for a 37 year old woman really. And bloody DP - I shouted for help as i felt really ill but he didn't come up stairs until much later (probably watching something dodgy on a late night channel.. ) And the number of times I've taken care of him when he's worse for wear......

I did feel a bit bad when I saw on the side of a Tescos win carrier that you should "avoid alcohol if you are pregnant OR TRYING TO CONCEIVE." Bugger. I didn't want reminding of that!!! 

Fishface - will your DP really oblige and go teetotal?? He's a better man than mine if he will  

Hi Mirander - what's for din dins tonight? Here's hoping you get another good night tonight. Did you get out with the woofers? I've been working from home again today - been sat in the  garden and got a bit pink again. I did go for a run in the woods with my 3 woofers this morning though which was just LOVELY, and even my 2 year old springer spangle Ned is tired today - bliss!

Tracey - any news yet?


----------



## Jo Macmillan (Mar 19, 2007)

oops, also meant to say hi Nix and Juicy!!!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

This site does keep you sane doesn't it  

Jo - i'm sure if you are TTC naturally and haven't been doing so as long as we all have with all of the stresses and emotional pitfalls, that staying t-total would be a great idea and so easy, in our shoes for most of us having the occasional ( ) blowout keeps us sane  

I'm sure my words to DH have already gone in one ear and out the other, i'll just have to steer him out of the pub alot sooner and hope for the best. His   could do with staying t-total but i'm not about to get either of us stressed about it. At least the intention to be good is there (at the moment).  

To make you feel better my sis did the honking up and passing out bit on saturday night, i managed to stop   just in time   I reminded her of her antics yesterday, her face was a picture, she can't remember much of it


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Well my news is not great but better than it could be i suppose.  They only found one egg again.  The other not so great news is that there were lots of abnormal sperm in DH swimmers and high viscosity whatever that means.  They therefore decided to do icsi to give us the best chance of fertilisation.  Although i keeptelling dh not to worry I am a little annoyed that he hasn't been taking his vits or britaxan that he took up to last tx when he got a good sperm result, that time he was all pleased with himself for producing a good sample.

I just hope to god they call us tomorrow to say we have an embie put back.


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Tracey - sending you lots of     for tonights fertilisation


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey fried fish-face!  Would you mind PM-ing me your ******** deets so I can add you, I want to see these pix!  Sounds like you did better than I did on my last outing -led astray by my mate who has a 7 month old and doesn't get out much anymore.  It was fine to begin with but then 2 bottles of wine later I found myself in this late night bar where I swear there were only 3 people over the age of 19 and 2 of them were my mate and me! The other one was a really dodgy looking old git, propping up the bar!  Anyway,  I drank so much it took me 48 hours to get over the hangover!  Clearly I'm getting too old for all that!  

Hello Jo!   Nice to see I'm not the only one showing meself up in public!  Well done you!  Must say, I never got to the point of shouting hello down the big white telephone, but it was close the next morning. I couldn't even choke down a bit of dry toast!  Pathetic!

Hey Mira - how fab is that - Robert sleeping through!  Maybe it's the first of many and not just cos he's got a cold, bless him!

Hello Laura chickie, how's yer bump?!  Sorry your DH is being a bit of a donkey at the moment, must be his hormones  Mine's always stroppy as hell until he's done loads of exercise and burned off his excess energy.  Apparently when he was little his nickname was 10000 volts, he was banned from visiting several of his relatives cos he was such a terror!  God help me if our kids take after him!

Tracey - hope all went well at the Lister today!     

Ladyv - the Lister does come highlyt recommended and if your FSH dtays at or around 10, the ARGC is excellent too!


Hi to everyone else, sorry I seem to have missed the arrival of several newbies too so a general WELCOME!!! to all of you!

I'm feeling knackered today, had counselling this morning and started bawling cos I don't want to go back to France. I know it's pathetic but I just miss being here and being able to pick up the phone and get a relly to come out or meet an ex uni mate to reminisce or whatever.  It's not that I don't have friends in France but I miss my peeps here   And I miss Sunday shopping and hairdressers that know how to do your hair without making it all fall out and M&S food and random acts of kindness and my house and understanding how things work and being able to get things done without having to fight and argue all the time and fill out paperwork in triplicate and not worrying that people find my sense of humour offensive and......  sorry sorry next time I come on I'll do a post listing all the great things about living near Paris.  There must be some, but I just can't see what they are right now... 

Oops Tracey slipped in there - hon you've got one and if they do ICSI then that makes your chances even better stay  hon!  Good luck for the phone call tomorrow!  

xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Tracey hon - sorry that you didnt get 2 eggs but very very glad that you got one - I am now      for some fab fertilization in that lab tonight!!! 

So hard not to be cross with DH though, I feel cross with Ben because he 'had a headache' when I ovulated last month, then didnt this month - wanted to kill him  

Gosh - it has been a tense day thinking about you and Linz! I am going to need a stiff drink tonight!!! 

Take care tonight hon - we are all sending you     

A x

Nix - you snuck in there honey - respond later - about to get my **** kicked!!


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks Nix.  It must be really hard living in another country.  I don't suppose there is any chance of relocating back to the UK?


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Nix - pm'd you - don't think badly of me, there are a hell of a lot of bad drink night photos and dressing up parties and carnivals. I've been filling my non baby time with socialising i think


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

fishface said:


> I've been filling my non baby time with socialising i think


That's gotta be better than moping around wishing you were somewhere else! I think you've got the right idea! Will send an add request in a min 
xxx



Ally1973 said:


> Nix - you snuck in there honey - respond later - about to get my  kicked!!


Ooh have you been a naughty girl? 

xxx


----------



## droogie (Aug 15, 2007)

Just sending a   to let you all know that I have read and sent   to all of you. Been mad at work today and need to dash off for a much needed massage in a mo before my lecture to 280 tomorrow  

Special     to Tracey 

Heather x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.......http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=157612.0


----------

